# Help with a Fiat Fiorinno Ev conversion from Micro Vett



## netnanocom (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello everyone.
Mi name is Fernando. Im from Spain, but im living in Norway.
Im trying to help a friend, that have a little cargo Fiat Fiorinno converted from Micro Vett.
The car is from 2012, with a 94V Engine and a Lithium battery pack. Im not sure about the capacity but i can try to find it on the documentation of the car. The owner says that he can make around 80 km in winter time here in Norway ( West side, so from 5 to -5ºc not less ).
To warm the car, is instaled a Diesel Webasto system . Yes, its not so green.
So, The Problem:
The car is not charging the batteryes.

What happened?
He told me, he was driving like a normal working day, and he reach the office with around 25% percent battery left. So he pluged in the car to have it ready for the next day.
The next morning he removed the charging wire, and the outside led indicator was in a fix green light, that means the car is fully charged. ( Blinking orange/red when charging ).
But inside the car, the battery level in the instrumental panel was 25 % yet.
He drove for a while with this battery power until the battery was completly emty...  Yes, not a good idea...
After that, the car has been stooped for a long time, and now i has take the chance to try to started again...

What i have done:
Off course, i have been try to plug in the car to see if its was charging, and off course, is not. The same problem, when start to check, it says the battery is full ( according the external information that you can read in the chargers inside the motor compartiment. ) But in the instrument panel, it says is completly empty.
I have checked the battery charger, and it has some rust in one connector, so maybe it was wet for a few time.
The plastic cover that usually mount down the engine in a normal car, is not there, so maybe it was so much water jumping over the charger...

What i think:
1º The charger is not working
or
2º Some problem with some battery cell (3.2v cells i think)

Any other idea?

About the charger: 
Its nothing writen on the box, but inside i can read that the motheboard is a Zivan ZR70F, and the box looks like Zivan NG5 ( this one is 230V monophase )
Somebody can tell me how to check this box?, just to confirm if is working property or i must check the batteryes...
I know its possible to check it with the pc, but i have no idea where find the software and how to use it. 
Any information will be really appreciated.
Sorry for this boring text...
Thanks so much.


----------



## sipit (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi
I came across your Micro Vett issue ans was wondering how you managed to solve the problem. I am facing a simular problem On our MV 500E (same technology). I found these pc connectors but on a terminal ist does not show any output.
I am looking forward to hear from you.
Regards
Andre


----------



## netnanocom (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, i couldn´t do so much for the car, but i will tell you everything i found about the car.

I contacted with MicroVett in Italy, and in the first moments looks like they will provide me support by telephone, but after a several calls, and promises to help in other moment becouse they were busy, finally they told me that they can not help by phone. So they provide to me two options:
1º Send the car to Italy and cotize the value of the damages
2º Send to Norway a Ingenieer to check the car.
In both cases, we must pay all expenses, to send the car or tickets and hotel for the personel.
Of course we refuse that, becose that suposed spend a lot of money only to identify the problem.

Making some researchs i found a guy in England that has experience with those cars, so i contacted with him by email.
I sended him a rapport with the battery status, and he found that a few battery cells was in a very low level.
So, the firs problem was:
The BMS ( Battery Magnament System ), was detecting the very low charge in those cells, and was cutting the power from the battery and not allowing the charging procees. All as a security protocolls.
This expert recomended to change all the battery packages, becose the system can be compromised. He told me than the price can round 90.000 Norwegian Kroners .
That was a lot of money, but then we had another question. It was "only" a battery problem?, was the charger working?
Then he talked about overide those protocols and force the charge of the cells. That will provide me the posibility to know if the charger was really working.
Sounds good, but again he said that he couldn´t do it over my computer working online. He must come and use his own. And of course, we must pay all expenses. Again, to much only to check the final price.
Then, i found the BMS manufacturer in Italy, and i contacted with them. After expose my problem, i told them that i really need to check before the parts that were working and what musted be remplaced before decide the viability to fix the car.
Again at first moment they agree to help me sending the codes to activate the charging procees by email. But the next day they send me a email telling me that the administration offices do not allow to provide me the information for security reasons... ( of course, you can force the system to charge all times an overload the cells. They don´t wont to take that risk ).
So after lost a lot of hours looking for a solution:
1º I don´t know really if the charger is working.
2º The battery can not be charged, so the cells must be in really bad conditions now.
3º One of the suppliers, ( i don´t remember ho was ) told me that MicroVett was in bankrupt, but in other place i readed that they were trying to refloat the company again.
4º I found that is a company in Geman that is manufacturing the Fiat 500e, but i don´t know if is the same system. The name is Karabag.
5º About the charger i couldn´t take so much information also, becouse the one used on the fiorinno is a special variant of the Zivan NG5, and was designed specialy for MicroVett, and again is not any support for it.
6º I asked to MicroVett for the Workshop manual, and they refused to send it to me...

My personal opinion:

I will not fix the car for those prices, with no garanties. They said you will have. But looking all those problems, i will not take risks.
Maybe a good solution can be rebuild it with customs parts, like find your own battery charger, your BMS and your battery cells. Then at least you will be able to identify the problems and fix the car for your self.

But, that was the problem of this car. Maybe you are lucky and its only the charger. Check your battery status, you need to have a Serial cable. I can provide you the comands i have to check it. I dont know if will work with your model, but you choose if want to try.
Try to contact MicroVett, Karabag or a electric vehicles specialist to see your posibilities.

Good Luck and tell me if i can do something more for you.
I remember i feel so lonely when i was trying to find the solution...


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Netnanocom
Sorry nobody answerred you before
you should have posted a few more "help me" comments

Anyway
Where exactly are you?
You should give your location with a request for anybody local to help you

They won't be able to check the programming but somebody who has a good idea how these things work and a multimeter should be able to ties down what is wrong

So
Anybody local ????


----------



## sipit (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi, thank you soo much for taking the time to send an answer. I fully understand your lonely feeling: in Switzerland there is zero support for this car. I was always very happy with the car until it stopped working. Karabag sold these cars but now they have their own variant.

Micro Vett in Italy is still active in a smaller form after the bankrupt. They still rebuilt Fiat cars to Electric but with another technique.

Can you tell me something more about the way to connect the car to the computer and to read information from it? I have a serial cable (should it be a null-modem, crosscable?) What terminal software should I use?

I hope I will get this car to work again and will share any information with you if I get any news on this topic. I found out the cells are manufactured by Kokam and are still availlable (even the complete units containing 30 cells). The problem is that they are way too expensive.


----------



## netnanocom (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your reply.
I have a multimeter, and i check that the charger was not working.
But, i can´t know if is for a charger defect or is becouse the BMS is not allowing. I suposed that is the BMS who is stoping the charge, becouse the battery status. But, what was before?
- The charger do not worked, and after some time some cells went low.
- Or one cell or some had a deffect and the BMS cuted current. And after some time other cells went bad also.
This i belive is easy to check with some support from the manufacturer, like you can do with any other normal car with a OBDII protocol. But not any rasoneable option from them.
After that time and with this wheather, the battery must be really bad, so i belive i must change it, but what about the charger.
And the worst part, this car is CAN-Bus, that means that all systems are talking, sending and reciving information. In case i use another charger, bms or battery. How to manage to operate if i can not reach the configuration?.
Its here a good Hacker to access to the system... ?


----------



## berlinger (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, it is ironically that I also get one Fiorino to work with in last week. What I find about this car is that it has 260 volt battery and I think 20 Ah EIG cells. They are 4.15 V max (3.65 nom) cells and I suspect that it is 62S5P battery pack.
I think you can start from here, measure pack voltage, but after all you anyway will be forced to disassembling battery for diagnosis. Make photos for us pls.


----------



## berlinger (Oct 13, 2012)

Ouch, link for batteries.

http://www.futurevehicletechnologies.com/pdf/20Ah_EIG_Li(NiCoMn)O2_specsheet.pdf


----------



## netnanocom (Nov 21, 2014)

The terminal software is Teraterm.
The cable that i used is a Serial/USB, i have it at home, so i can check it later. I will try to read the information again and make some pictures for you. 
Where did you find the batterys?
Another option was dismount all batteries, find the cells with low voltage and try to recover them one by one with one external power supply. After that, with all cells beetwen "normal" voltages, the BMS must work normaly.
But again, that is easyer with the workshop manual, and go directly to the correct battery, instead desmount all of them to check cells one by one...
I can not untherstand why they don´t provide any information if they are no longer using the same systems.
Will try to upload the pictures later or tomorrow Sipit.
Thank for the information Berlinger, i have the car parked outside and fully mounted again. But now it looks like is coming some more information, so maybe if we get some more help, and more information, i can try to fix it again. Then i will dismount it and upload pictures with all the process...


----------



## netnanocom (Nov 21, 2014)

The terminal software is Teraterm.
The cable that i used is a Serial/USB, i have it at home, so i can check it later. I will try to read the information again and make some pictures for you. 
Where did you find the batterys?
Another option was dismount all batteries, find the cells with low voltage and try to recover them one by one with one external power supply. After that, with all cells beetwen "normal" voltages, the BMS must work normaly.
But again, that is easyer with the workshop manual, and go directly to the correct battery, instead desmount all of them to check cells one by one...
I can not untherstand why they don´t provide any information if they are no longer using the same systems.
Will try to upload the pictures later or tomorrow Sipit.
Thank for the information Berlinger, i have the car parked outside and fully mounted again. But now it looks like is coming some more information, so maybe if we get some more help, and more information, i can try to fix it again. Then i will dismount it and upload pictures with all the process...


----------



## sipit (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks, that is great. I am very anxious to see if I can get any info out of the car.

I opened the battery chassis and found a number on the cell that is on top: 70460330. One chassis contains 30 LiIon cells, 3.7 volt 100A. The chassis is called SLBP70460330-30S1P. The brand is Kokam from Korea. I also came across a chinese manufacturer that could deliver exact the same cells, this company is called AET (=Shenzen Auto-Energy Technology Ltd.)

Replacing 60 cells (The 500 has two chassis) is an expensive hobby and even if you do this there is a very good chance that the BMS will still not work because it might need some initializing or whatever.

If nothing is going to work, it maybe possible to change BMS, Charger and invertor for something accessible.


----------



## Frolle (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello!
I just become an owner of an Fiorino electric my self. Model year 2011.
Just as described here it does not take charge.

But I did see a guy recovering old 0 Volt lithium cells. They are normally considered to be bad, and not possible to charge. And I have read about people trying to charge them with absolutely no success.
But the guy succeeding bringing 0 Volt cells back to life (18650 cells), he started with a very low current. Only a few mA until the cell came up to 3,x Volt, and then he charged them normally.

*I did see "berlinger" write:*
_"Hi, it is ironically that I also get one Fiorino to work with in last week. What I find about this car is that it has 260 volt battery and I think 20 Ah EIG cells. They are 4.15 V max (3.65 nom) cells and I suspect that it is 62S5P battery pack.
I think you can start from here, measure pack voltage, but after all you anyway will be forced to disassembling battery for diagnosis. Make photos for us pls."

_I did measure my car and it has 250 Volt in the pack.
250/62=4,03V /cell. So in one way it looks okey...
But I will see if I can find a suitable power supply and charge it a bit manually anyway. And maybe "it" will come alive again.

Or I will try something else if some one has any new input for this thread. 
Me and my car lives in Sweden.


----------



## DerArtem (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello,

could you fix your cars? I would also like to take a look on a Fiat Doblo which also does not take charge. The owner is selling it pretty cheap and I am not sure if a repair is possible. Is replacing the broken cell possible?

Can you please post the commands you have send to the car to get some diagnostic output?


----------



## DerArtem (Jan 30, 2016)

I have done some more troubleshooting:

The car ha 90 x 100Ah LiPo cells.

When turning on the car I get 365V from the battery. So each cell sems to have 4.05V. On the serial interface I see the following log:


```
FW Version EXT_I.4.7.1.DB.MUX--Protocollo Esteso


Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....

Veicolo in Blocco:
        Ricaricare!
```
After a few seconds I hear a clicking - I think it comes from the battery packs - and the battery gets disconnected and I am getting 0V on the output.

When trying to charge the car all the fans get turned on. Also the fans from the charger. The voltage is also 365V. After a few seconds I hear the clicking and everything gets turned off. This is from the serial console:


```
FW Version EXT_I.4.7.1.DB.MUX--Protocollo Esteso


Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
OK!
Trasmettere t per ottenere lo stato delle tensioni.
Trasmettere config per entrare in Configuration Mode.
```
For me it looks like the electronics inside the battery pack is disconnecting the batter after a few seconds.

And ideas?


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

What model year Doblo are you working on? Is the battery under the car? Where do you find the serial port in the car?


----------



## DerArtem (Jan 30, 2016)

I am working on a Fiat Doblo 2009.

The serial port is cable by near the 12V battery.

I got some more information from the BMS by pressing t / i / c:


```
FW Version EXT_I.4.7.1.DB.MUX--Protocollo Esteso


Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
OK!
Trasmettere t per ottenere lo stato delle tensioni.
Trasmettere config per entrare in Configuration Mode.

************************************************************
Valore delle tensioni del pacco batterie

00-00-b9-24 002     4.068     4.055     4.051       5.5       5.6
00-00-b6-f9 003     4.068     4.061     4.051       5.5       5.8
00-00-bc-b2 004     4.063     4.062     4.060       4.5       4.5
00-00-b9-25 005     4.050     4.046     4.047       5.4       5.3
00-00-bf-64 006     4.071     4.066     4.058       5.8       5.8
00-00-c7-57 007     4.063     4.060     4.041       4.9       5.0
00-00-b6-fa 008     4.057     4.050     4.045       5.8       5.5
00-00-bc-b3 009     4.056     4.055     4.050       4.7       4.4
00-00-b9-26 010     4.041     4.040     4.019       5.2       5.6
00-00-bf-65 011     4.056     4.053     4.052       5.8       5.7
00-00-c7-58 012     4.050     4.047     4.046       5.2       4.7
00-00-b6-fb 013     4.040     4.044     3.930       5.8       3.2
00-00-bc-b4 014     4.047     4.045     4.040       4.7       4.5
00-00-b9-27 015     4.022     4.030     4.031       5.5       5.4
00-00-bf-66 016     4.047     4.047     4.010       5.7       5.8
00-00-c7-59 017     4.017     4.041     4.028       5.1       5.1
00-00-b6-fc 018     4.016     4.019     4.010       5.4       5.9
00-00-bc-b5 019     4.034     4.040     4.038       4.7      N.C.
00-00-b9-28 020     4.025     4.018     4.012       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-bf-67 021     4.029     4.034     4.050       5.7      N.C.
00-00-c7-5a 022     4.036     4.045     4.034       4.9      N.C.
00-00-b6-fd 023     4.031     3.948     4.010       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-bc-b6 024     4.051     4.060     4.057       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-bf-68 025     4.050     4.036     4.053       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-c7-5b 026     4.055     4.055     4.034       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-ca-72 027     4.060     4.061     4.056       6.2       6.2
00-00-ca-73 028     4.047     4.053     4.049       6.2       6.1
00-00-ca-74 029     4.047     4.047     3.989       6.2       6.0
00-00-ca-75 030     4.007     4.010     3.994       6.3       6.1
00-00-ca-76 031     4.031     4.036     4.016       N.C.      N.C.
************************************************************
SOC:      .000A/h  LEM: +  599.743A  PWM:        0%   Vtot:   363.604V
Tl:    2.287V Til:    2.662V Tih:    2.737V Ricarica Prec OK
Vmin:    3.930  Vmax:    4.069  DVserL:     .019  -4-
Apertura R42L per Ric Prec Ok
************************************************************
Potenze dissipate
                 ET-1      PI-1       ET-2      PI-2       ET-3      PI-3
00-00-b9-24      .002     1.219 |     .002     1.216 |     .002     1.214
00-00-b6-f9      .002     1.219 |     .002     1.218 |     .002     1.214
00-00-bc-b2      .002     1.218 |     .002     1.218 |     .002     1.217
00-00-b9-25      .002     1.215 |     .002     1.213 |     .002     1.213
00-00-bf-64      .002     1.220 |     .002     1.219 |     .002     1.217
00-00-c7-57      .002     1.218 |     .002     1.218 |     .002     1.211
00-00-b6-fa      .002     1.216 |     .002     1.214 |     .002     1.213
00-00-bc-b3      .002     1.216 |     .002     1.216 |     .002     1.215
00-00-b9-26      .002     1.212 |     .002     1.211 |     .002     1.205
00-00-bf-65      .002     1.216 |     .002     1.216 |     .002     1.215
00-00-c7-58      .002     1.215 |     .002     1.213 |     .002     1.213
00-00-b6-fb      .003     1.211 |     .003     1.212 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-b4      .003     1.214 |     .003     1.213 |     .003     1.211
00-00-b9-27      .003     1.206 |     .003     1.208 |     .003     1.209
00-00-bf-66      .003     1.214 |     .003     1.214 |     .003     1.202
00-00-c7-59      .003     1.205 |     .003     1.212 |     .003     1.208
00-00-b6-fc      .003     1.204 |     .003     1.204 |     .003     1.203
00-00-bc-b5      .003     1.209 |     .003     1.210 |     .003     1.210
00-00-b9-28      .003     1.207 |     .003     1.205 |     .003     1.203
00-00-bf-67      .003     1.208 |     .003     1.210 |     .003     1.214
00-00-c7-5a      .003     1.209 |     .003     1.212 |     .003     1.210
00-00-b6-fd      .003     1.208 |     .000      .000 |     .003     1.202
00-00-bc-b6      .003     1.213 |     .003     1.217 |     .003     1.216
00-00-bf-68      .003     1.214 |     .003     1.210 |     .003     1.216
00-00-c7-5b      .003     1.214 |     .003     1.216 |     .003     1.209
00-00-ca-72      .003     1.216 |     .003     1.218 |     .003     1.216
00-00-ca-73      .003     1.214 |     .003     1.216 |     .003     1.214
00-00-ca-74      .003     1.214 |     .003     1.214 |     .003     1.197
00-00-ca-75      .003     1.200 |     .003     1.203 |     .003     1.198
00-00-ca-76      .003     1.209 |     .003     1.210 |     .003     1.204
************************************************************
Potenza istantanea:     106.6W  Energia dissipata:        .2Wh
Vmin:    3.929V 00-00-b6-fb n       3  Vmax:    4.069V 00-00-bf-64 n       1
FW Version EXT_I.4.7.1.DB.MUX--Protocollo Esteso

Integrale di corrente
                Ist-1      Lo-1      Ist-2      Lo-2      Ist-3      Lo-3
00-00-bf-18      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-b0      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-c8      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-f8      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-a0      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-e0      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-b1      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-c9      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-f9      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-a1      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-e1      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-b2      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-ca      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-fa      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-a2      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-e2      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-b3      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-cb      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-fb      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-a3      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-e3      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-b4      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-cc      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-fc      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-a4      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-e4      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-b5      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-cd      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-fd      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-a5      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-e5      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-b6      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-ce      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-fe      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-a6      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-e6      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-b7      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-cf      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bb-ff      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-a7      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-e7      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bf-19      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bf-1a      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bf-1b      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bf-1c      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bf-1d      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bf-1e      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bf-1f      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
TotC:      97   Icoef:     100   Tcoef:      97
Tl:    3.201V Til:    3.443V Tih:    3.540V
Vmin:    3.669V 00-00-bb-b7 n       3
************************************************************
```
The batteries have a max drift of 0.139V. I beleave this is why the BMS shuts down and asks for a charge to get the batteries balanced out.

I also did some more tests with the charger. There is an cable connected to the AUX port. This is the "AC Power connected" signal. When short cut the cable without having the charger connected to DC and AC the car behaves the same like with AC power connected. And the BMS shuts down after a few seconds.

So I think that my charger is broken. I will disasseble it next. But it's a larger task as the whole from of the car must be disassemled to get access to it.


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

Maybe the cells are just different condition, some are better and some are worse? Do you know what is the voltage range of these cells? For me it looks like the battery is full with about 4 volts cells. Maybe it is just the difference between the cells that is shutting the car down. Maybe the BMS (battery management system) is programmed with a certain amount of allowed variation between the cells. What do you think?

Also you have one cell "Potenze dissipate" (what is it) with different values than the rest. PI-2 value is zero and the other cells are 1.xxx.
00-00-b6-fd .003 1.208 | .000 .000 | .003 1.202

And there is also another with PI-3 = 0

Lot of N.C. on the voltage list too at the right columns. Is it "not classified"

Did you already buy the car? I have same kind of car coming, there is an unknown problem with it


----------



## DerArtem (Jan 30, 2016)

Techmech said:


> Maybe the cells are just different condition, some are better and some are worse? Do you know what is the voltage range of these cells? For me it looks like the battery is full with about 4 volts cells. Maybe it is just the difference between the cells that is shutting the car down. Maybe the BMS (battery management system) is programmed with a certain amount of allowed variation between the cells. What do you think?


Yes I think it too.



Techmech said:


> Also you have one cell "Potenze dissipate" (what is it) with different values than the rest. PI-2 value is zero and the other cells are 1.xxx.
> 00-00-b6-fd .003 1.208 | .000 .000 | .003 1.202
> 
> And there is also another with PI-3 = 0


I have no idea what this means. 00-00-b6-fb has the lowest voltage.



Techmech said:


> Lot of N.C. on the voltage list too at the right columns. Is it "not classified"


I think that this are temperature sensors. And N.C. means "not connected". But I am not sure.



Techmech said:


> Did you already buy the car? I have same kind of car coming, there is an unknown problem with it


Yes, I have already purchased this car and trying to fix it. On my car I suspect the charger to be broken. But it's not so easy to get access to it. I must disassemble the half front of the car... Need to remove last 4 screws which are really hard to access. Hopefully I will have the charger out of the car tomorrow.

What country are you from?


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

I am from Finland. Do you know if it is possible to charge with one phase only? And do you know the max current of 3 phase charging? Is it 16 amps? And also do you have a charging cable with one phase only? Which phase is connected? I have currently no documentation at all. There were no charging cables or they are missing...


----------



## DerArtem (Jan 30, 2016)

Techmech said:


> I am from Finland. Do you know if it is possible to charge with one phase only? And do you know the max current of 3 phase charging? Is it 16 amps? And also do you have a charging cable with one phase only? Which phase is connected? I have currently no documentation at all. There were no charging cables or they are missing...


Ok, I am from germany.

You need 3 phases with 16A to charge it. 1 phase will not work. It will charge with 7kw max (according to the documentaion).

I am not sure if you need any "control" electrics in the charger like OpenEVSE for the doblo, but it looks like it will even charge without it.

I have got my charger connector from here: http://www.elektrofahrzeug-umbau.de/shop/ladedosen/

I have just connected the 3 phases + N + PE to it and a 3 phase switch to the charging box. The car starts the charging mode when I put power on it.

As I have a free official EV charger a few km from me I have also tried charging the car there. It behaves exactly the same like with my self make box at home.


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

I was thinking of using standard 3 phase connector in the wall commonly used for 3-phase applications, like this:
http://www.lexxa.fi/pistorasiat-ja-tulpat/voimavirta-rasiat-ja-tulpat/16a-5-n-pistorasia-pinn.html

It will be protected from leak current.

The car end connector seems to have currently only 4 pins. Looks like a standard Italian 3-phase electrical connector, I googled some pics. It is 3 phase + ground. For me it looks like the car just wants power, the rest is handled in the BMS or whatever makes the power suitable for batteries.

Did you replace the car end connector with type 2 connecter?


----------



## DerArtem (Jan 30, 2016)

My car has a Typ 2 connector already on it. There was also a Type 2 to Type 2 cable included with it.

So I have made a "Type 2 Wallbox" without any electronics to charge the car.


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

Which connection parameters do you use to access the bms with serial interface? baud, stop bits, flow control etc. I found two serial connectors in the bms box.


----------



## DerArtem (Jan 30, 2016)

The BMS serial cable is not in the box (not the 2 cables in the box)- it is outside of the box next to the 12V battery.

You can connect to it using 115200, 8N1.

Can you also please make a photo of your "Radio Box" - the cables inside it. I have 3 cables which are not connected anywhere. One of those cables goes to the "Can Bus Port of the BMS"... for me it looks like a part is missing in the car...


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

My car seems to be charging ok. I got nothing from pressing c, t shows voltages, i shows lot of zeros

```
************************************************************
Valore delle tensioni del pacco batterie

00-00-bc-3f 002     3.963     4.052     4.050      10.7      11.8
00-00-ba-1e 003     4.022     4.058     4.046      14.0      13.9
00-00-ba-28 004     4.060     4.029     4.045      13.8      13.8
00-00-bc-40 005     3.906     4.045     4.020      12.7      13.4
00-00-bc-49 006     4.007     4.049     4.041      11.4      12.3
00-00-bc-5d 007     3.988     4.013     4.047       9.8      10.6
00-00-ba-1f 008     4.052     4.041     4.042      13.5      13.2
00-00-ba-29 009     4.045     3.986     4.034      13.4      13.0
00-00-bc-41 010     4.039     4.033     3.872      14.0      14.1
00-00-bc-4a 011     4.040     4.039     4.033      13.0      13.8
00-00-bc-5e 012     3.881     4.041     4.034      11.4      12.4
00-00-ba-20 013     4.039     4.040     3.901      13.0      12.2
00-00-ba-2a 014     4.038     4.031     3.934      12.6      11.9
00-00-bc-42 015     3.985     4.006     3.903      14.6      14.8
00-00-bc-4b 016     4.007     4.034     3.875      14.5      14.9
00-00-bc-5f 017     4.030     4.031     3.830      12.9      13.4
00-00-ba-21 018     3.912     3.914     3.895      11.3      N.C.
00-00-ba-2b 019     3.815     3.884     3.925      10.8      N.C.
00-00-bc-43 020     3.901     3.929     4.019       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-bc-4c 021     3.927     3.886     3.925      15.2      15.5
00-00-bc-60 022     3.881     3.858     3.900      13.4      13.8
00-00-ba-22 023     3.902     3.857     3.853       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-ba-2c 024     3.851     3.808     3.864       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-bc-4d 025     3.929     3.948     3.925       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-bc-61 026     3.873     3.863     4.064       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-ba-41 027     4.050     4.031     4.046      13.3      13.4
00-00-ba-42 028     4.055     4.041     4.035      13.1      12.8
00-00-ba-43 029     4.020     4.033     3.847      12.4      11.8
00-00-ba-44 030     3.887     3.991     3.936      11.1      N.C.
00-00-ba-45 031     3.962     3.984     4.041       N.C.      N.C.
************************************************************
SOC:    88.861A/h  LEM: +     .586A  PWM:       90%   Vtot:   357.653V
Tl:    3.101V Til:    3.336V Tih:    3.430V
Vmin:    3.808V Vmed:    3.974V  Vmax:    4.064V
Ricarica attiva
************************************************************************
Integrale di corrente
                Ist-1      Lo-1      Ist-2      Lo-2      Ist-3      Lo-3
00-00-bc-3f      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-1e      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-28      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-40      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-49      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-5d      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-1f      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-29      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-41      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-4a      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-5e      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-20      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-2a      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-42      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-4b      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-5f      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-21      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-2b      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-43      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-4c      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-60      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-22      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-2c      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-4d      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-bc-61      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-41      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-42      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-43      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-44      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-ba-45      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
TotC:      94   Icoef:     100   Tcoef:      94
Tl:    3.101V Til:    3.336V Tih:    3.430V
Vmin:    3.809V 00-00-ba-2c n       2
```


----------



## DerArtem (Jan 30, 2016)

This looks great. Your have 0,256V defferene between VMin and VMax . Can you also post the "BMS Firmware Version" ?


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

```
FW Version EXT_I.4.7.1.DB.MUX--Protocollo Esteso


Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
OK!
```


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello All 

I'm a Dutch owner of a Fiat Qubo Micro-Vett this is the people carrier version of the Fiat Fiorinno.

About 2 weeks ago someone came into a Dutch forum about E.V.'s with a problem of his Fiat Doblo Micro Vett. He was told by a moderator that it was a Dutch speaking forum and he should address his questions elsewhere. I hope one of you came to the forum.

My Fiat Qubo Micro Vett failed. I've got a 300V version with about 20 kWh battery I could drive about 100 km with the car before the lo battery indication flips on.

I've contacted the manufacturer and after a initial good start they could not help me further. I've contacted the charger manufacturer and here almost the same happened. Now I've obtained some information on the drive unit (a Ansaldo) and schematics of my car. I've contacted the BMS manufacturer and they where a help to me.

My charger( a modified Zivan NG1) has been shipped to Zivan trough a distributor of Zivan.

If someone needs help I'll try to assist you.

With kind regards,

Jeroen


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

My 2009 Doblo is fixed and working now. The main reason it didn't run was bad battery but not from the high voltage system. The 12 volt battery from the low voltage system powering lights, wipers, radio etc. in the car was too small and worn. After replacing the battery for new and a little bit bigger the car works as it should.

The original Fiat 12V electrical system after conversion is powered from high voltage system through DC-DC charger. The same DCDC charger gives power to the BMS. With bad 12V battery the voltage drops too low when the car is started. The largest consumer of power in start is the electrical power steering in the 12 volt system. The DCDC charger is able to provide maybe 40 amps maximum. Power steering alone will take all those 40 amps and with bad 12v battery the car shuts down.

In my opinion the NG1 DCDC charger is too small for the car. Simple voltage monitor for the 12V cigarette lighter port will tell you if the 12V battery is charging from the DCDC charger or losing power by giving extra power which DCDC is not able to provide. If the voltage is above 12.7V the car is getting enough power from DCDC charger and the 12V battery is charging. If the voltage is below 12.7V the 12V battery is giving power out and helping the DCDC charger. If you turn on all the lights, fans, whistles and bells in the car, it may be that 12V battery will go empty before next pit stop, the voltage will drop too low, the bms won't get enough power and the car will stop. With worn 12V battery it will happen easily.

With worn 12V battery you won't get the car even started when the power steering eats all the power. If removing the power steering fuse helps you know it is a low voltage issue.

Nowdays automotive 12 volt systems are usually powered by at least 90 amp chargers. That is what the DCDC charger should provide for reliable operation. If the DCDC charger is to be replaced with a bigger one the wires powering the battery should also be replaced with bigger ones. They are currently barely thick enough, they heat a bit and some power is lost there already. I drive currently with the original setup watching the volt meter and not turning on all equipment there is simultaneously.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> My 2009 Doblo is fixed and working now. The main reason it didn't run was bad battery but not from the high voltage system. The 12 volt battery from the low voltage system powering lights, wipers, radio etc. in the car was too small and worn. After replacing the battery for new and a little bit bigger the car works as it should.
> 
> The original Fiat 12V electrical system after conversion is powered from high voltage system through DC-DC charger. The same DCDC charger gives power to the BMS. With bad 12V battery the voltage drops too low when the car is started. The largest consumer of power in start is the electrical power steering in the 12 volt system. The DCDC charger is able to provide maybe 40 amps maximum. Power steering alone will take all those 40 amps and with bad 12v battery the car shuts down.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your Doblo is up and running again, my charger is back and mounted again and now I'm driving again

I had the luck to work on a Doblo last week, a new model, I noticed that there are 2 NG1 units in the new Doblo.

I purchased some spare NG1 units and a Doblo 3 phase charger from a working Doblo. The Doblo had the same problem like yours the 12V battery was defective.

It made me wonder If I should add a second NG1 to my Fiorino/Qubo. Currently I'm just driving short distances and in summer you don't use much power but in winter you do. The power used by the power steering and the rear window heater and lights use quite some power. 

The suggestion of a bigger battery is a good one.


----------



## flemmz (Jun 10, 2015)

This thread is one of the few places online that I found about the problems and solutions having a micro-vett car. I also have been spending time fixing the car many times by now. I really miss more sharing of solutions, upgrades and technical info about this car.

Mine micro-vett have 260 Volt 24 KW Battery from EIG 
Most have a advanced Zivan charger. (That need protection from water, like a underbody plate under the front of the car)
bms console via rs 232
I think the motor and inverter is Ansaldo. But I cannot find software anywhere.
That would be great to have! Inverter settings on mine are suddenly crazy so I need to get the settings altered.

Also thinking about getting rid of the original power plug as it drives me crazy. 

Do anyone here have sources for more information?

It would be great to gather the information about these cars so we all could benefit


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

flemmz said:


> This thread is one of the few places online that I found about the problems and solutions having a micro-vett car. I also have been spending time fixing the car many times by now. I really miss more sharing of solutions, upgrades and technical info about this car.
> 
> Mine micro-vett have 260 Volt 24 KW Battery from EIG
> Most have a advanced Zivan charger. (That need protection from water, like a underbody plate under the front of the car)
> ...


What software are you looking for? I don't think the electric motor has any software. It is just powered by inverter with plain electricity. What kind of problems do you have with it?

What settings are you looking to change?

What kind of plug do you have? Maybe you can just use converter for mennekes type 2 for the existing cable if that is what you need.

Just tell what you need to know, maybe somebody knows an answer.

You said you fixed the car many times. What has been broken?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

The inverter of the engine does have a rs-232 port. And there is software that van communicate with the inverter.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

What type of Micro-Vett do you have?

What kind of "crazy" issues do you have with your inverter?

I'm considering changing the power connection on my Micro-Vett Qubo as well. I would go for a Type 2. And I would like to make it in the Fiat logo on the front like the Micro-Vett Doblo.


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

What is needed to access the inverter? How to do it?


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is a couple links for the Micro-Vett Ansaldo electric motor and inverter:
30kW/60kW motor and inverter specs:
http://www.e-transportation.eu/catalog/product.php?id_product=80
Ansaldo motor page:
http://ansaldoenergia.it/AEN2/easyNews/NewsLeggi.asp~NewsID=28.html

I have got little problems with the Doblo. It randomly cuts the acceleration. I have to restart it. Today it took 10 minutes before it started again. The bms looks fine, "Marcia Attive" or similar. Voltages are good.


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

Turns out the 12v battery terminal was loose. Now the car is working again.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> My 2009 Doblo is fixed and working now. The main reason it didn't run was bad battery but not from the high voltage system. The 12 volt battery from the low voltage system powering lights, wipers, radio etc. in the car was too small and worn. After replacing the battery for new and a little bit bigger the car works as it should.
> 
> The original Fiat 12V electrical system after conversion is powered from high voltage system through DC-DC charger. The same DCDC charger gives power to the BMS. With bad 12V battery the voltage drops too low when the car is started. The largest consumer of power in start is the electrical power steering in the 12 volt system. The DCDC charger is able to provide maybe 40 amps maximum. Power steering alone will take all those 40 amps and with bad 12v battery the car shuts down.
> 
> ...


Currently I have a Fiat Doblo "new model" (2010 onwards) at hand. I noticed that the DCDC converters only work/charge when the car is charging AC. It looks like the DCDC converters do not charge when you are driving. 

I found out the hard way I stranded at the shoulder of the highway with more than enough power in my driving battery and no power left in my 12V battery. I got the message "No FPS" the car didn't move at all and had to be towed. 

After charging the 12V battery the car didn't want to move until I found out that I had to clear the message. The message was coming from the Doblo's board computer not the UM or so.

The NG1 is able to supply 50Ah and this Doblo has two.

When I own thw Doblo a bigger battery will be installed. This Doblo has also a Chademo charger connection. However I did not test this yet.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> Here is a couple links for the Micro-Vett Ansaldo electric motor and inverter:
> 30kW/60kW motor and inverter specs:
> http://www.e-transportation.eu/catalog/product.php?id_product=80
> Ansaldo motor page:
> ...


I've purchased a set like this. I stumble upon it and thought just buy it. It came from a running Doblo


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> What is needed to access the inverter? How to do it?


The software you need is Caneopix and you need the licencfile, manual of the inverter and then you know what to alter.

Are you experienced in this?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

flemmz said:


> This thread is one of the few places online that I found about the problems and solutions having a micro-vett car. I also have been spending time fixing the car many times by now. I really miss more sharing of solutions, upgrades and technical info about this car.
> 
> Mine micro-vett have 260 Volt 24 KW Battery from EIG
> Most have a advanced Zivan charger. (That need protection from water, like a underbody plate under the front of the car)
> ...


What type of Micro-Vett do you have? It sounds like you may need to change the inverter or check the 12V battery


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh I've had my share of issues too now that temperature has gone up due to summer. There are multiple reasons for power lost while driving I think. Tightening the battery cable was only a one part of the solution.

I have only one Zivan NG1 charger. It looks like the Zivan charger current output is temperature controlled. There is a temperature sensor inside the charger that will bring down the charging current when the temperature goes up. Heat means less charging while driving. The charger is located inside the big electronic box. Even though it is cooled with fan it looks like the temp goes too high and current goes down. There are multiple versions of NG1 so I'm not really sure about this.

Another thing is 12v battery type. It should be plain lead acid old style battery because it matches the NG1 charging voltage. Do not use calcium silver lead acid batteries because they have different voltage levels and the NG1 does not match with those.

Are the both chargers inside the electronic box Jeroen? I think they should charge while driving. There is something wrong if they are not charging I think. NG1 has the light which tells you if it is charging a little or a lot, green, yellow, red. Turn on the car without any load and check the charging lights. Turn on more load, low beam lights, high beam lights etc and see if the NG1 charging lights change to yellow or red providing which means it is providing more current.

I think the NG1 charger(s) should not be located inside the electronic box because they generate too much heat. This will affect not only the charging current but also other equipment inside the box. Try to drive without the top cover over the electronic box and see if it helps. Also if you have the new calcium silver battery replace it with old style normal battery.

If you hear the relay clicking in the engine/inverter when starting it means there is not enough current. It probably means 12V battery has low voltage. Low voltage means there was too low charging current while driving. The low current was because of the things I mentioned above. This is my best guess about the lost power issue. I need to drive some more to find out if I'm correct or not. But now I think the inverter or the motor has got nothing to do with this. Then again I might wrong. Check these if you can...


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> Oh I've had my share of issues too now that temperature has gone up due to summer. There are multiple reasons for power lost while driving I think. Tightening the battery cable was only a one part of the solution.


What issue's did you have?

With the Qubo I had a failing charger. It has been repaired and the car is running again. I've found a second charger and have one spare now for the Qubo. The charger of the Qubo is different than from the Doblo. The Doblo has a lower voltage and a 3 phase charger. The Qubo has a single phase charger.

With th Doblo I blew there charger, luckily I had a spare charger too for the Doblo. It's charging now.



> I have only one Zivan NG1 charger. It looks like the Zivan charger current output is temperature controlled. There is a temperature sensor inside the charger that will bring down the charging current when the temperature goes up. Heat means less charging while driving. The charger is located inside the big electronic box. Even though it is cooled with fan it looks like the temp goes too high and current goes down. There are multiple versions of NG1 so I'm not really sure about this.


Ahh I see, you have an old style Doblo. I've seen some electronics lying around. Indeed there is just one NG1 inside the electronic box. I've got a new style Doblo, it doesn't have the electronic box like you have.

I think I can get my hand on the old electronics and NG1 and see if the NG1 is the same I have in my car. The NG1's I have are rated 50A. The new NG1's are mounted directly under the bonnet after the bumper.



> Another thing is 12v battery type. It should be plain lead acid old style battery because it matches the NG1 charging voltage. Do not use calcium silver lead acid batteries because they have different voltage levels and the NG1 does not match with those.


I'm aware of that.I won't change the type of 12V battery however I will replace the battery with a new and bigger one.



> Are the both chargers inside the electronic box Jeroen? I think they should charge while driving. There is something wrong if they are not charging I think. NG1 has the light which tells you if it is charging a little or a lot, green, yellow, red. Turn on the car without any load and check the charging lights. Turn on more load, low beam lights, high beam lights etc and see if the NG1 charging lights change to yellow or red providing which means it is providing more current.


I just checked and indeed the NG1 units start delivering current to the battery as soon as I start consuming power from the battery. I fear that the battery placed in there is very bad and old.



> I think the NG1 charger(s) should not be located inside the electronic box because they generate too much heat. This will affect not only the charging current but also other equipment inside the box. Try to drive without the top cover over the electronic box and see if it helps.


I've got the new model, the old model has one NG1 and has al the electronics in one box. My Doblo has two NG1 units and these are mounted under the bonnet. They are not in an electronic enclosure.



> If you hear the relay clicking in the engine/inverter when starting it means there is not enough current. It probably means 12V battery has low voltage. Low voltage means there was too low charging current while driving. The low current was because of the things I mentioned above. This is my best guess about the lost power issue. I need to drive some more to find out if I'm correct or not. But now I think the inverter or the motor has got nothing to do with this. Then again I might wrong. Check these if you can...


It seems that you are right. I'm a little surprised that the NG1 units didn't deliver enough power to the system. I may need to install a third NG1. Or replace the NG1 units for a larger/better DCDC converter.

What is the range that you have with your Doblo?


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

The range is about 120km with my Doblo. I had new calcium silver battery there and it worked ok for couple of months. Now I started having problems starting the car after driving due to low voltage. I replaced the 12v battery with normal 75ah lead acid 12v battery and Improved the cooling of the electronic box which I hope will give better charging current to the 12v system.

And Jeroen, if you have two chargers, one of them is probably for high voltage battery and the other is for the 12volt system. So you would only have one NG1 charger for 12V battery. Have you checked this?


----------



## flemmz (Jun 10, 2015)

I have written down most common and problems that normally people have trouble with. And would like to make or collaborate for a own Micro-vett post/knowledge center, that should be very helpfull for all the people that have a micro-vett. with guides.
Myself are a micro-vett owner, and insurance today are paying for motor issues. After the policy im not sure if I could keep the car due to the few service shops around.

I would like to call out to the users that have the inverter software. To get in touch with me.
And also find a solution to let the rs232 seial port on the inverter to be accessed trough internet by a remote supporter.

I have not found the software online or purchase options.

Myself have again a inverter issue and need to send the car away for repair. And im not alone here.

Zivan charger is another problem, the charger is very good, but installed in a car without much protection is not the best therms for this charger. fans to cool normally stop working and makes a alarm sound when the charger comes up to overheat.
There are also a serial port on this, and could also be programmed remotely. 

I dont know of any alternative charger for a easy swap although i have seen another brand in a few cars. I dont remember the brand.
And there have been chademo conversions. A guide would be great to have.

So most problems are easy to repair. But most stressfull are the missing share of knowledge and communication. In some countries there are many of theese cars just set aside to die. Although its not a tesla, it is a great electric car. Some tweaks and a upgrades would make the third generation fiorino/qubo a great ev car.


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

Maybe you can just post what you have found out here? What is the problem with your inverter and how do know the inverter is broken?

I just replaced the too thin cables from NG1 charger to battery with 16mm2 cables and got about 0,3V more voltage. Now I see up to 13,6V on the 12V system which is much better for operation than before with everything off. The bms takes 7 amps in idle so it is 7A x 13,6V = 95 watts. It needs quite a lot of power...


----------



## flemmz (Jun 10, 2015)

I will write up everything so it can be discussed another day.

My inverter have lost settings, Im not sure how but it seems like it run on default settings not the custom my car had. Im not 100& sure. But that is the tip I have recieved. Will go over to check tomorrow. I have one faulty inverter also (there are 2x50 amp inverter). Found the connector was broken from the circuit board.... 

I dont have the software for the inverter.

What do you mean by cables from battery to ng1? Trough the BMS?

Do anyone know what info that goes to the original CAN bus on the car? Is it connected to bms or inverter?


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

flemmz said:


> What do you mean by cables from battery to ng1? Trough the BMS?


The main charging cables from NG1 anderson connector directly to battery. The original cables are too thin, they heat a bit and electrical power is lost there for nothing. Now it is 16mm2 thick and there is a difference in voltage levels for better. I don't know if it makes the car more reliable but we will see. There are two cables also from the same connector to the bms which you can replace also at the same time when making the new connector. 16mm2 is max for the ng1 anderson connector.

Update: I tried to drive with this setup but I does not help. The problem now is when I take the car out of the charger and drive somewhere, park and maybe after half an hour start driving again the car will usually start but after a few hundred meters it will stop. Then after few restarts and really careful use of gas pedal it will run again. When the problem is on sometimes the electric motor rotates and rpm meter goes up by itself. And I hear some red relay in the motor fuse box and another in the inverter/motor clicking up and down when trying to restart the car. When the relays finally get up the car runs unless the power is cut again and I have to restart.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> The range is about 120km with my Doblo. I had new calcium silver battery there and it worked ok for couple of months. Now I started having problems starting the car after driving due to low voltage. I replaced the 12v battery with normal 75ah lead acid 12v battery and Improved the cooling of the electronic box which I hope will give better charging current to the 12v system.
> 
> And Jeroen, if you have two chargers, one of them is probably for high voltage battery and the other is for the 12volt system. So you would only have one NG1 charger for 12V battery. Have you checked this?


I have two NG1 units in my Doblo, I have the new model Doblo. It includes a Chademo charger. It does not have the electronics box like the Doblo you have.

What is your battery capacity? of your Doblo

For the high voltage there is a modified NG9 charger


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

flemmz said:


> I will write up everything so it can be discussed another day.
> 
> My inverter have lost settings, Im not sure how but it seems like it run on default settings not the custom my car had. Im not 100& sure. But that is the tip I have recieved. Will go over to check tomorrow. I have one faulty inverter also (there are 2x50 amp inverter). Found the connector was broken from the circuit board....
> 
> ...


There is a separate CAN network between the batteries, BMS and inverter. In de Doblo and Fiorino/Qubo I found a CAN modem in the dashboard close to the RS-232 cables for the inverter and BMS/UM. The FPS goes troeg it and some other communication.

What Micorvett Do you have a Doblo or a Qubo/Fiorino?
Where do you live?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

flemmz said:


> I have written down most common and problems that normally people have trouble with. And would like to make or collaborate for a own Micro-vett post/knowledge center, that should be very helpfull for all the people that have a micro-vett. with guides.
> Myself are a micro-vett owner, and insurance today are paying for motor issues. After the policy im not sure if I could keep the car due to the few service shops around.


Sounds like a plan.

Motor issues and insurance? My insurance doesn't pay for motor issue's just for damage caused by me or damage I caused.



> I would like to call out to the users that have the inverter software. To get in touch with me.
> And also find a solution to let the rs232 seial port on the inverter to be accessed trough internet by a remote supporter.


The acces codes are the real problem. I spoken last week with the former importer in The Netherlands, and even they didn't get the access codes for the Canopix software.




> I have not found the software online or purchase options.
> 
> Myself have again a inverter issue and need to send the car away for repair. And im not alone here.


Where do you send your car to, if you have inverter problems they seem to have software. Can you explain?



> Zivan charger is another problem, the charger is very good, but installed in a car without much protection is not the best therms for this charger. fans to cool normally stop working and makes a alarm sound when the charger comes up to overheat.
> There are also a serial port on this, and could also be programmed remotely.
> 
> I dont know of any alternative charger for a easy swap although i have seen another brand in a few cars. I dont remember the brand.


The chargers communicate by PWM, I don't see an easy swap there. THe PWM is a Micro-Vett ting.



> And there have been chademo conversions. A guide would be great to have.


My Doblo has a Chademo connection. I still need to test it if it's working



> So most problems are easy to repair. But most stressfull are the missing share of knowledge and communication. In some countries there are many of theese cars just set aside to die. Although its not a tesla, it is a great electric car. Some tweaks and a upgrades would make the third generation fiorino/qubo a great ev car.


What upgrades are you thinking of? And what tweaks would you like to have?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> The main charging cables from NG1 anderson connector directly to battery. The original cables are too thin, they heat a bit and electrical power is lost there for nothing. Now it is 16mm2 thick and there is a difference in voltage levels for better. I don't know if it makes the car more reliable but we will see. There are two cables also from the same connector to the bms which you can replace also at the same time when making the new connector. 16mm2 is max for the ng1 anderson connector.
> 
> Update: I tried to drive with this setup but I does not help. The problem now is when I take the car out of the charger and drive somewhere, park and maybe after half an hour start driving again the car will usually start but after a few hundred meters it will stop. Then after few restarts and really careful use of gas pedal it will run again. When the problem is on sometimes the electric motor rotates and rpm meter goes up by itself. And I hear some red relay in the motor fuse box and another in the inverter/motor clicking up and down when trying to restart the car. When the relays finally get up the car runs unless the power is cut again and I have to restart.


Hmmm I've checked both the Doblo and the Qubo and both got 13,8V on the 12V battery. The 12V battery is slowly murdered by this, it need a little higher charging voltage. I'm looking into getting a higher voltage from the NG1 units. Maybe have Zivan adapt them.

Listening to the problems you describe I would say test the voltage of your battery. The lead acid battery voltage should not drop below 12,4 a 12,5 volt. You can only discharge this battery for 20%. Just disconnect your NG1 from the battery and see the voltage.if possible with some lights turned on.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Yesterday I've changed my battery of the Qubo to a deep cycle battery. I've spoken with a guy from Zivan and you can change the output of the NG1, It's now up to 14,4V.

Even he didn't understand why Micro-Vett chose this option as a starter battery for a electric car is not a clever solution, They mainly think it's because you get the battery from Fiat. They would go for a battery for a Marine solution or power for a EV.

With this I went to my battery shop and ended up with a 550Wh (80Ah) battery for marine solutions that van be 100% discharged. This battery can also handle large charging currents.

Further I received the contact details of a guy that has WinCanopix and is familiar with the CAN bus. I should look into getting the software work remotely over Webex or teamviewer


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

How do you change the charging voltage?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> How do you change the charging voltage?


You should open your NG1. you see a small PCB at a 90 degrees angle to the main PCB and it contains two small potentiometer. On the left on the current potentiometer you find an white I on the PCB. Do not change this!!!

On the right side of the other potentiometer you find a white V. this is the potentiometer to change the output voltage.

You can only change the voltage when the charger is running in constant voltage stage. The charging LED should be green. Connect your DMM to the battery and slowly turn the voltage higher. If the LED changes colour to yellow or red wait. When it is green again turn the Voltage higher again till you reach 14,4V on the DMM. I charged my 12V battery with a external charger before I commenced the change in output voltage from de NG1

Be Aware! no warranties from my side. You are working on a live system with high voltages and currents. work safe! and use the proper safety equipment. If you have any doubt do not do it and ask a professional to assist you!


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

I've tested the Chademo charger on my Doblo and it worked, I need a further testing to see how fast the Doblo can charge


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

JeroenK said:


> You should open your NG1. you see a small PCB at a 90 degrees angle to the main PCB and it contains two small potentiometer. On the left on the current potentiometer you find an white I on the PCB. Do not change this!!!
> 
> On the right side of the other potentiometer you find a white V. this is the potentiometer to change the output voltage.


Thanks, I adjusted my volts to 14,2 and now it voltages look much better. Unfortunately it does not help. The car is difficult to start relay clicking, does not run more than few hundred meters, relay clicking in the inverter? and another in Doblo fuse box. The relay in the Doblo fuse box clicks first and the one in the inverter follow, maybe. It is "aux" relay but does anybody know what is it for? The one circled in the pic:


----------



## DerArtem (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello,

nice to see that there is some activity in the forum.
I was the one in the dutch forum.

I could repair my doblo. I had a problem with my LEM Currect Sensor. It reported strange values to the BMS and the BMS was thinking that my batteries are empty and stopped the car from driving.

After replacing it everything is just fine now. I can get around 140km with my doblo.

I have a "MS DOS" CANEPONIX software for the Ansaldo inverter which can be started in Windows XP, but I am not able use it. It just quits with an error.... Has someone got it running?

Can you make a photo of your "Chademo" charger? How is it connected? I would like to extend by Doblo with Chademo.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> Thanks, I adjusted my volts to 14,2 and now it voltages look much better. Unfortunately it does not help. The car is difficult to start relay clicking, does not run more than few hundred meters, relay clicking in the inverter? and another in Doblo fuse box. The relay in the Doblo fuse box clicks first and the one in the inverter follow, maybe. It is "aux" relay but does anybody know what is it for? The one circled in the pic:



I do not have any idea. Did you try to replace the relay?

May be a tip:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Fiat-Car-Workshop-Manuals/18413/bn_2315852/i.html

with kind regards,


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

DerArtem said:


> Hello,
> 
> nice to see that there is some activity in the forum.
> I was the one in the dutch forum.
> ...



Ahh good to hear that you found the problem with your Doblo. What type of Doblo do you have? a MK1? 

There is a guy that has Wincaneponix running on his computer. 

Adding a Chademo charger requires more than just the connector. There is a additional electronic required I do not know if the BMS/UM needs to be changed as well.

I'll shoot some pictures later. Currently my Doblo (model 2011) doesn't move in any direction. I seem to have an issue with the inverter.


----------



## DerArtem (Jan 30, 2016)

JeroenK said:


> What type of Doblo do you have? a MK1?


It's a Doblo Cargo from 2009. What do you mean with MK1?



JeroenK said:


> There is a guy that has Wincaneponix running on his computer.


Do you have a contact to him? I also would like to see the settings of the inverter.



JeroenK said:


> Adding a Chademo charger requires more than just the connector. There is a additional electronic required I do not know if the BMS/UM needs to be changed as well.
> 
> I'll shoot some pictures later. Currently my Doblo (model 2011) doesn't move in any direction.


Yes, additional electronics are required for CHAdeMO. My Doblo has a Type 2 connector but it even does not implement the full Type 2 protocol. It is unable to tell the charging station that it has finished charging. But for the same reason it is possible to use just a CEE to Type 2 adapter without any additional electronics 



JeroenK said:


> I seem to have an issue with the inverter.


Do you have one or two Doblos?


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

JeroenK said:


> I do not have any idea. Did you try to replace the relay?


Yes I did. I switched the place of the another red relay in the fuse box with the clicking one and the same continued so it is not the relay. Now when I tried again after a while I just heard the relay in the inverter clicking.



DerArtem said:


> I could repair my doblo. I had a problem with my LEM Currect Sensor. It reported strange values to the BMS and the BMS was thinking that my batteries are empty and stopped the car from driving.


Do you remember what the bms reported the status of the car when the lem sensor was faulty? Marcia attiva or what?

My bms and lem seems to be fine. It is reporting the current all the time. What is a strange value? Where is the LEM sensor located? It says Supply voltage (+/-5% ) : +/-15V for the NCA1C-200A. Maybe this is related? The minimum voltage should be 14,25 for the lem sensor component. Maybe there is some other component that fits better for the 12V system. And the voltage levels. The lem sensor should be more tolerant for the different supply voltages.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

DerArtem said:


> It's a Doblo Cargo from 2009. What do you mean with MK1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The MK-1 had a big box with 1 NG1 and all relays and electronics. The MK-2 (model 2011 and onwards had 2 NG-1's and a small box with electronics

I have contact details.

I do not mean the Chademo connector but there is also a 30 x 30 cm metal box full of electronics that communicate with the BMS.

The charger is definitely not a Type 2 charger is doe snot communicate. I'm modifying my connection to fake the communication. My chargers just want current they do not "negotiate". This is partly due to the fact that the standard was developed and implemented during/after the development of the car.

I find it a advantage and disadvantage, The public chargers cannot charge my car currently however I can plug it in at any 3 phase CEE connection.

I have on Doblo 5 persons version and I have a Qubo 5 persons version.

The Doblo has currently an issue with driving. The Qubo is used as my daily car.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> Yes I did. I switched the place of the another red relay in the fuse box with the clicking one and the same continued so it is not the relay. Now when I tried again after a while I just heard the relay in the inverter clicking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your inverter is really broken, I've located an Italian company that fixes them. Ansaldo Energia has canceled the product line and has handed over the details to a company that can fix them. The same counts for the motor.


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

I need the caneopix or caneponix or whatever it is called to access the inverter to diagnose further. You can pm me if you know how to get access to software. I wont be sending parts for fixing if they are not broken.

Maybe it is also possible to use some CAN bus tool to see what is going on. The inverter can talk to CAN bus. At least on some Micro-Vett models. Maybe just using some standard OBD tool could show what is going on. Does anybody have a good understanding of OBD and CAN bus relations?


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

My Doblo is getting worse... I can usually start it but it stops after a while. I don't think the voltages are the reason for fault.

To bring up the fault:
Put the gear to neutral. Start the car pressing brake. Release the brake. Press the gas pedal. rpm goes to 5000+. Wait couple of minutes pressing gas pedal. Inverter relay clicks, there is a fault. At this point the inverter is turned off with the relay click. The electric motor keeps spinning and it will spin very long time because there is nothing to make it stop. (Previously I wrote about the rpm and the reason for high rpm is motor continuing to spin). Bypassing the red relay in the fuse box with jump lead does not make any difference. The red relay clicking at the same time with inverter relay is caused by the same reason, I think.

Then turn the car off. Motor can be brought to stop with the use of clutch and gear. Turn the car on. Now the inverter relay starts to click up and down. The inverter is trying to turn on. The red relay clicks too but it is not a click per inverter click. Connecting the red relay load with a jump lead does not make any difference.

The inverter is not hot. The cooling system is not hot. Water pump is working. It does not seem to be a heat issue. 12V system voltages are good. BMS reports good values all the time. Waiting some time allows the car to be started again.

But now while writing this I did one more test. I saw the temperature in the dashboard rocketing while pressing the pedal. It went to redline pretty quickly. Releasing the gas pedal brought it down just a little. And pressing just a little of the gas pedal made temp go red and car stop again. Restarting did not show high temps anymore but the fault is on again.

Maybe the fault is the temperature sensor. I don't know if the sensor is inside the inverter or inside the motor. Maybe the high/wrong sensor value shuts down the inverter.

Update: The sensor value is coming from inside the motor. The wires from motor temp sensor go to the inverter. The inverter sends the value to the dashboard temp gauge maybe through CAN bus. There are thermocouple 1 and thermocouple 2 wires and some encoder with three wires and ground. Replacing the sensor and encoder might help. I wonder what is this encoder thing...

Update2: The encoder is for the motor speed probably.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi TechMech,

Hmmm it really sounds like it's comming from the inverter. Did you proceed the search?

Do to a fully booked agenda I was not able to look into my Fiat Doblo. I'll be exchanging the inverter to see if this will fix the problem.


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes. I think the inverter is broken. I have not been able to find other causes for the fault.

The fault may still be caused some interference weirdness but I guess I should be looking for another inverter.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> Yes. I think the inverter is broken. I have not been able to find other causes for the fault.
> 
> The fault may still be caused some interference weirdness but I guess I should be looking for another inverter.


Look at the type of the inverter, I have some spares lying around, Shoot some pictures of the type plate if possible and mail the pictures so I can compare them to the ones I've lying around


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

My Doblo is working now. The inverter was broken. The spare part I bought was from different model and the dashboard was not working. The firmware was also different version. I switched the firmware chips from from old inverter to new and dashboard started working too. There is a picture attached showing the chips I changed.

There is now more power. The old inverter never gave as much power as the new inverter. Switching to thicker 12v cables and adjusting the 12v charging voltage was also good thing to do since I am seeing decent voltages with normal 12v system load with the same NG1 charger

The red relay I asked about is powering injectors or fuel pump in diesel/gasoline versions. It was caused by the inverter restarting itself over and over again. It is probably just leftovers from the conversion.

I also got the caneponix software working, sort of. In WinXP running it with Windows95 mode it works few seconds but then crashes with buffer overload or similar. It draws graphs of selected values eg. Temperature and rpm. It can be used to program the inverter too with hundreds of parameters. I guess it works best with plain DOS as operating system but have not tried.

This is how i get parts in and out from the motor compartment on the 2008/2009 doblo: disconnect high and low voltage cables coming from batteries.. Remove the bolts from bottom of the electrical box, three pieces. Remove the bolts connecting the NG9 charger to the box. Not all them need to be removed. Just those that will allow the box to be lifted out, no need to disconnect any wires from the box. Put something insulating on top of the 12v battery and lift the box on top of the battery. Put something like a long piece of wood under the other side of the box and on top of the motor compartment to hold the box in place. this will give you quick access to NG9 charger and also makes it possible to change the inverter. It is the fastest way, i have done it a few times...


----------



## Davide86 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello, i am Davide, been working for Micro-vett from 2011 to its end. Afterward i have been working for Tesla motors Norway Olso Skøyen. If you need assistance with Micro-vett i might help you. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Marcle (May 13, 2012)

> Ansaldo inverter drive software - Caneopix (or is it Caneponix or some other spelling perhaps?).


I've got an Ansaldo motor and inverter in my Allied converted Peugeot Partner, most of the hardware etc. seems to be very similar to the vehicles discussed in this thread.

I'd like to access the inverter software. I've seen it done using PuTTY, however when I've accessed the inverter it keeps scrolling. I have asked the guy who accessed the drive to help with more info on how he does it, but no replies 

If anyone can help with software and any manuals, I will be most appreciative 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

Marcle said:


> I've seen it done using PuTTY, however when I've accessed the inverter it keeps scrolling. I have asked the guy who accessed the drive to help with more info on how he does it, but no replies


It is not possible to connect the inverter with putty as far as I know. You need the Caneponix software.


----------



## aurelianvio (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello to everybody. My name is Vio and I just bought an fiat doblo microvett from 09. I did use the car like for a month and it worked ( ride and charge). I did buy it from a guy. Not to much info on issues with the car. 
Recentley I'm having issues with the car and trying to find all the info that is on internet , also if possible diy repairs to the car. The problem that I have is the battery light indicator in dashboard stay on after you start the car. And the car is working but it will not ride, I'm guessing a saftey issues. I did try to charge it and it will not work. It start and after one minute maybee it stops, with no light indicator to charger( red, yelow or green). 
I did manage to bypass this error one time now, drive the car like 30 km, charge it ok for an hour, and after disconnecting the car from power I did put the ignition on but the same error battery light indicator stay red in dashboard . I tried to put the key in contact on-off a few time but that did not help. I disconnect the negative from 12 volt battery and reconnected a few times, sometime even the second day with no change.The 12 volt battery seems fine. And it charges when you put the ignition on ( the voltage go over 13.5 volts) 
I did connect the serial cable from box under the hood to an laptop xp. Did open tera term and it looks that after you put the ignition on you get some data. Unfortanetley not the data like others got here Just some randoms letters and numbers that dosent make any sense. I did tried to modify settings in tera term with no much look. So I'm stuck. Any info or ideea would help me. Maybe I got the wrong cable?????
Maybee something wrong with settings in software??? 
I put also a few pictures with the car and the cables that I find in box under the hood. I did also find a cable near to 12 battery but that it looks like a sensor cable that is not connected to anything. 
About the battery it is under the car in the front on rear axle. It is looks like a big box. Is this how this model it came ??? or it should have another battery in the back off rear axle ( it looks it is some space over there that allow for another battery box) ?
My email adress is [email protected] but you guys if have any ideeas you can post on this forum. Thanks to everybody


----------



## famar73 (May 25, 2017)

*Fiat 500/Fiorino Micro-Vett Inverter Software Access*

Dear all, 

I am new to e-mobility and new to this forum, so: Hello and impressive conversations going on.

I am driving a Fiat 500 MIcro Vett and would like to access the inverter to change some settings - with a mecanic I was able to change the speed limit from 103 to 115kmh, but I would like to change some other settings too - I am accessing via serial/USB, but then the screen is scrolling with numbers only - I had one here reporting a similar issue - any idea how to resolve this, I am using teraterm and putty, maybe caneponix needed, any idea?

Thank you so much for a reply upfront,

Fabian


----------



## aurelianvio (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello to everybody. I apoligise for my bad english. I did some progress. I did had the wrong cable trying to connect with battery bms. It was not that with db9 connector (probably from inverter- in gray box on top of engine). The right cable was that one near 12 volts battery with 3 pin. I did add a db9 connector to this cable and was able to comunicate with tera term . I did obtain all the battery voltage. 60 cells in voltage of 3.6 volts. But it shows also temperature too high error and that is why the car is blocked. My guess is that some temperature sensor from big battery is bad. Probably I need to open the battery and check the sensors........We will see......


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

Well I also have problems with the battery pack. One of the cells voltage is sometimes ok, sometimes not. So it looks like a bad connection or broken sensor. I opened the pack and it looks like this:









It is Kokam Li-Ion 70460330 stacked on top of each other. I thought I had thundersky batteries. I don't have an idea how can I find the faulty pack/sensor since I don't see any addresses. I know the address of the faulty sensor/cell. Looks like it should be dismantled even more. The pack weighs a ton. Ok, maybe 200kg with two packs together. This does not look like maintenance friendly at all.

To access the Ansaldo inverter you need the Canoponix software as far as I know. There are two serial ports in the Microvett. One is for BMS (teraterm serial 115200,8,n,1) the other is for inverter (serial connection with Caneponix).


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi friends! 
My very skilled friend found out why there is a fake voltage on BMS boards on the Micro-Vett Fiorino '2009 (31 kWh EiG battery pack) - there were a corrosion on the BMS board under the sticker - see the photos. When You remove that sticker labeled: MUX24 matr. 642 2009 You can probably see corrosion on the electric path. You should repair that path (maybe some soldering and thin wire will be enough) and than the voltages of all battery cells should be OK in TeraTerm 

I will add more photos or better step-by-step manual, if You want to.
We fixed all the 9 BMS boards and the voltage and charging and the range is OK.

Another advice is to doublecheck the BMS wiring between battery boxes. We had one connector corroded and the connection was broken. Then the full charging was not possible.


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

Please I have one big question on You: 
Does anybody tried to overwrite some settings in the Ansaldo inverter? We want to set more recuperation power. On the '2009 Fiorino the max recuperation downhill is about 35 Ampers. There can be more - up to 60 Amper for short time. Has anybody any experience with this?


----------



## Techmech (Feb 11, 2016)

No experience setting up the Ansaldo inverter.

This is currently the best picture I have of the voltage board. Still one can see it is not the same board as the EiG pack has.









How do you get the packs out of the frame holding them? There are no handles or anything to lift them. Do you just roll them over? Do you have pics inside the pack? I think I have a single wire loose because there are wrong reading from two cells. One cell reading is low and one high. How do you debug these? Do you have another setup to test these or do you just test them the near the car? Any info is appreciated.

Just discovered this other thread:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177425
The EiG pack looks much better.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

cayman said:


> Please I have one big question on You:
> Does anybody tried to overwrite some settings in the Ansaldo inverter? We want to set more recuperation power. On the '2009 Fiorino the max recuperation downhill is about 35 Ampers. There can be more - up to 60 Amper for short time. Has anybody any experience with this?


According to the specification the Ansaldo inverter cannot recuperate more than 9 kWh or 30A.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Techmech said:


> No experience setting up the Ansaldo inverter.
> 
> This is currently the best picture I have of the voltage board. Still one can see it is not the same board as the EiG pack has.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've got several packs, and indeed the two in a frame way around 200 kilo's about 80 kilo's per pack and then the frame with it. To get them out of the frame I tumbled the frame over carefully. (when the packs where still closed

I can make some pictures of th pack that I have on the bench. When opened I would make some longer communication cables and attach them to the bms.

Each cell has it's own connection and between the cells is a thermistor. By removing a thermistor carefully (remove the blue cap) and then remove the tape you can test the thermistor by making it warmer. (or you can first use dmm and measure the resistance of each thermistor). You will see the temperature change in the BMS and so you can determine if you have the right pack/thermistor. If not you may be able tot deduct the what thermistor you have to check.

Let me know how you proceed


----------



## aurelianvio (Mar 28, 2017)

Some progress with my 09 doblo

I finally had some free time and take down the battery. What a job? you will need some tools and maybee a buddy ...(mine is missing) . I will add some pictures. I have the same battery like the one showed in some pictures from another guy in this post. Before to take down the battery the car show error temperature to high and one value was way to high (70 celsius and all others 30 celsius) and battery light stay on in dashboard and disconnect the battery. Under the car was a big box battery composed from 2 boxes. The battery is 60 cells in series ( 30 in each box) and 4 bms boards , 2 in each box. To every cell is attached two wires that read the voltage to each cell and between cells are some random temperature sensors . I disconnect the battery and measure the voltage to each cell ( looks ok, except one cell that shows 4 volts and all others 3.7volts) and measure the resistance of each temperature sensor. I did find one with lower value than others but I did leave it there at this time. I reconnect battery to car and all wires but I did not put the battery under the car , instead I put it inside and extend power cable that go to front of car. I start the car and read the value of voltage in tera term . One cell is higher than all others. And one temperature sensor double the value of other. At this time was no error but probably shows in future , so I did diconnect one plug between one of bms and temperature sensors between the cells and read the info from tera term. Bingo the car works and the high temerature sensor is missing from tera term with other few temperatures from a few cells but the car is working for now. I will tested a few days, hope it will be fine.


----------



## aurelianvio (Mar 28, 2017)

some more pictures


----------



## Frolle (Nov 1, 2015)

Finally got some time to have a look at the non-functional Fiat Fiorino I have…
Was not able to get any readings from BMS and was unsure if it was because any cell that was too low.
The traction battery was at 226V and I stated charging with a current of 100mA to 230V. Then 200mA to 235V. Then 2.500mA to 270V.
Did put in about 50Ah. This was done with an external power source. The slow start was to maybe carefully wake up any cells with too low voltage.
A bridge rectifier connected to the mains and a few high power halogen lamps in series did the work. *DO NOT TRY THAT AT HOME* (I was not at home ;- )

Unfortunately it did not help. Still the looping and annoying:



```
FW Version EXT_I.4.7.1.FR.MUX--Protocollo Esteso


Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....

Veicolo in Blocco:
Ricaricare!
```
Pressing t / i / c followed by Enter does not change anything.

I have no clue about where to start looking…
Any advice or hint would be very appreciated!
The car is located close to Gothenburg, Sweden if some skilled person happens to be around!

I posted two short videos.

Inside BMS-box
https://youtu.be/BV_31xd1Phk
Startup sequence:
https://youtu.be/9R6SdxGmyoU


----------



## aurelianvio (Mar 28, 2017)

Bad news. It worked for 2-3 weeks and today battery light on again while driving and car stooped. In tera term surprise 6 or 8 high temperature way to high (120 celsius) and other 20-30 celsius. Vehicollo in blooco. temperature mui elevata= Car blocked. Temperature high. So is not working. Level of fuel guage shows almost zero. I did diconnect all tempearture sensors( 60 I guess from all 60 cells ) to see what it shows in tera term. Unfortunatelly all high temperature shows in tera term even with wires disconnected????? . I' stuck for moment. Next following days will take a closer look at wires and bms boards


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi everyone! I have driving with my fiorino 6tk km and never have tested public charging, because my type2 connector have bare wires. The cars connector is connected to standard 3pf connector which I use at home. My burned NG9 works well. Maybe someone can share right connection diagram for Type2 connector.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ck5vYKDezc0eOrko2


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi everyone! My fiorino elettrico have 3ph NG9 charger with house 3ph connector. I have Type2 connector with bare wires. Can anyone share right connection between manufacturer connector and Type2 connector?
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mYuZy3js_RwpNGLYw9OmPhO4H6JZ1MO1sQ/view


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

raivwo said:


> Hi everyone! My fiorino elettrico have 3ph NG9 charger with house 3ph connector. I have Type2 connector with bare wires. Can anyone share right connection between manufacturer connector and Type2 connector?
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mYuZy3js_RwpNGLYw9OmPhO4H6JZ1MO1sQ/view


Sorry I have an single phase charger in my car. If you open the connector you should be able to determine. Or else measure!


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

For the Micro-Vett Doblo owners with an "old type Doblo" I've placed an add in the classifieds with some parts I located. Maybe there is something interesting int here for you.


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi everyone. I made some range tests with my 22kW Fiat Fiorino 2009MY at 70km/h and I drove 110km. All is ok, but I can not trust to remaining range, because car suddenly stops at 15..20 remaining km. With TeraTerm I found, that I have 3 weak cells. How to find these cells? Each Battery conteiner have individual SN:.... and UB:...... numbers.
What is Yours remaining range, when car stops. I think, with healthy cells it should be 0km.
And why my car always shows LOW FUEL message even with 100km range.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kY5oP6C3yE4UVl7p0vMh80dmk6kGCqsGiQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-tVR12yBXc6Y6NepXWbRdBZr1oCeLkYOHQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## paramotoras (Feb 22, 2017)

I own 2009 fiat fiorino micro vet with. Here is link what i collected and Caneopix software. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FVoWlI4uIDDyMiwtyBCCCGpHlzTY74mC


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

paramotoras said:


> I own 2009 fiat fiorino micro vet with. Here is link what i collected and Caneopix software. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FVoWlI4uIDDyMiwtyBCCCGpHlzTY74mC


Where you able to use the Canponix software?


----------



## paramotoras (Feb 22, 2017)

Caneopicx shut communicate with Ansaldo inverter. Anybody try come to Fiat Fiorino (Micro vett) BMS Config menu. If you write in console Config with capital C you can come in to Config menu. Just on my i see that balancing disabled and debug mode disabled. Bun in Config menu if you write debug you get that wrong parameter. Shut be some possibility to come in to deeper menu or debug mode.


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
we have now more than 40.000 kms on the dash, so the 2009' 31 kWh Fiorino drives well, but now we have problem (?with balancing?) - we can charge the EV only for 2/3 of total capacity = 275 V now vs. 295 V before.

I think that we have something like Aurelianvio wrote here:



aurelianvio said:


> ( looks ok, except one cell that shows 4 volts and all others 3.7volts)


When we list the voltages from TerraTerm, we see that almost all of the cells have only 3.85 V in average, but 9 cells have the voltage around 4.12 V

...
df-a0-c9-04 052 3.833 3.842 3.846 14.1 15.5
df-a0-c9-05 053 3.841 4.135 3.839 N.C. N.C.
00-00-7c-2c 054 3.827 4.117 3.845 N.C. N.C.
00-00-81-1c 055 3.827 4.150 3.841 N.C. N.C.
...
00-00-7a-0f 073 3.844 3.837 3.852 13.4 14.3
************************************************************
SOC: 104.999A/h LEM: + .586A PWM: 0% Vtot: 277.255V
Tl: 3.168V Til: 3.408V Tih: 3.504V
Vmin: 3.813V Vmed: 3.850V Vmax: 4.150V
Marcia attiva S: 50

Has someone the same experience? This cell with higher voltage is in the middle of the each case, so it seems that this issue repeats in all of 9 cases. Maybe it is because of the BMS board. 
We are trying to find out more info


----------



## paramotoras (Feb 22, 2017)

Dismount all batteries and charge + balance with some hobby charger. it takes time but help.


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

paramotoras said:


> Dismount all batteries and charge + balance with some hobby charger. it takes time but help.


Yes, we did this in summer 2016 and it really helped, after that our distance record was 160 km on a single charge. 
Now we want to try to discharge these 9 cells with hobby charger to the average voltage level of the other 207 cells and put it together and try to drive and charge it with normal charger (and see the balancing then). 
But this is not long - term solution  We think that there is something wrong with the BMS boards or with the setting.


----------



## paramotoras (Feb 22, 2017)

How much i see that in my BMS balancing mode disabled. Try in teraterm write Config with capital C and after write h. you get some more information about BMS settings and post here


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

Here is my configuration

```
************************************************************
Valore delle tensioni del pacco batterie

00-00-b6-d8 002     4.102     4.093     4.085       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-a8 003     4.101     4.097     4.108       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c0 004     4.079     4.095     4.067       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-d9 005     4.094     4.111     4.093       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-e8 006     4.077     4.094     4.102       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f0 007     4.099     4.067     4.082       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-a9 008     4.093     4.069     4.086       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c1 009     4.097     4.066     4.104       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-da 010     4.063     4.042     3.969       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-e9 011     4.094     4.105     4.096       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f1 012     4.083     4.072     4.097       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-aa 013     4.058     4.022     3.961       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c2 014     4.057     4.041     3.968       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-db 015     4.010     4.000     3.997      13.3      13.3
00-00-b6-ea 016     4.064     4.041     3.969       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f2 017     4.060     4.051     3.950       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ab 018     3.997     4.000     3.989      12.2      12.1
00-00-b6-c3 019     4.006     4.007     3.995      12.3      12.1
00-00-b6-dc 020     3.992     3.999     4.006       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-eb 021     4.010     3.997     3.997      12.7      12.9
00-00-b6-f3 022     4.008     3.985     3.994      12.1      12.1
00-00-b6-ac 023     3.986     3.988     3.996       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c4 024     3.984     3.992     4.001       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-dd 025     4.020     4.039     4.066       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ec 026     3.992     4.001     4.006       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f4 027     3.983     4.000     4.005       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ad 028     4.011     4.033     4.063       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c5 029     4.003     4.036     4.066       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-de 030     4.095     4.100     4.107       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ed 031     4.022     4.039     4.064       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f5 032     4.024     4.031     4.055       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ae 033     4.084     4.068     4.105       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c6 034     4.080     4.072     4.084       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-df 035     4.088     4.095     4.068      12.9      13.6
00-00-b6-ee 036     4.094     4.071     4.096       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f6 037     4.095     4.069     4.096       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-af 038     4.062     4.094     4.083      12.6      12.8
00-00-b6-c7 039     4.104     4.106     4.101      11.9      12.5
00-00-b6-ef 040     4.079     4.100     4.062      12.8      13.3
00-00-b6-f7 041     4.078     4.111     4.108      12.1      12.7
00-00-d0-c8 042     4.082     4.085     4.079       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-c9 043     4.088     4.088     4.080       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-ca 044     4.057     4.030     3.964       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-cb 045     4.082     3.981     3.999      12.0      12.1
00-00-d0-cc 046     3.955     4.001     3.995       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-cd 047     4.033     4.007     4.060       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-ce 048     4.062     4.078     4.072       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-cf 049     4.097     4.089     4.088      11.9      12.3
************************************************************
SOC:    69.996A/h  LEM: +     .586A  PWM:        0%   Vtot:   291.696V
Tl:    2.867V Til:    3.336V Tih:    3.430V
Vmin:    3.950V 00-00-b6-f2 n       3  Vmax:    4.111V 00-00-b6-d9 n       2
Marcia attiva  S:   50

Configuration Mode
>h


Comando di Interrogazione e di Reset per i dati
dell'unita' MASTER.

Sintassi: quit/ver/p/d/D/R/r/h

quit: l'unita' MASTER esce dal configuration Mode, il sistema
       ripristina la funzione di controllo
ver:  Versione del Firmware installata sull'unita' MATER
p:    Mostra la tabella con tutti i settaggi attualmente
      impostati sull'unita' MASTER
d:    Mostra lo stato delle tensioni e delle temperature del
      pacco in occasione del Freeze
D:    Mostra lo Storico dei dati
R:    Reset dello Storico dei dati: tutti i dati vengono
      Cancellati in modo definitivo
r:    Reset della EEPROM: DISABILITATO
O:    Calibrazione Offset Lem
h:    Visualizza questa schermata.

>
>ver:

Sistema BMS per Batteria al Litio
FW Version EXT_I.4.5.1.FR.MUX



Configuration Mode
>p


Tabella Parametri 1
-------------------------------------------------------
Numero UB: (      48)
Firmware UB:  CON tensioni   Terzo sensore Temp:  NON Presente
Triplette in parallelo: (       2) 1=nessuna,2=2triplette..
Taglia Batterie: (      70)Ampere/h.   SOC:    69.977A/h
Taglia LEM: (     600)Ampere  Montaggio:  CORRETTO
Offset LEM: (-     .586A) Guadagno LEM: (     .000%)
Potenziometro: (Mappatura Fiat Doblņ MY '08)
Presenza LCD: LCD Non Presente  Language:  ENGLISH
Durata del Relay Temporizzato: (       2)sec.
Valore del TimeOut di Inizializzazione: (       1)sec.
Numero di Fault consecutivi consentiti per ogni UB: (       6)
BaudRate CAN4: (50Kbps)
Valore massimo del DC del PWM: (      90)%.
Valore minimo del DC del PWM: (      10)%.
Valore di Riduzione del DC del PWM: (      20)%.
TimeOut del PWM di ricarica: (      12)ore.
Durata dell inibizione UB nel decremento del PWM: (      10)sec.
Durata del Delay Inverter per fine carica: (       2) sec.
Shift_light:  ShiftRpm: ( 5000)Rpm.  ShiftTimer: (    1)sec.
-------------------------------------------------------

>p


Tabella Parametri 2
-------------------------------------------------------

Ultimi Valori  di Soglie Programmati:
     Soglia di Temperatura: (   70.000)C.
     Soglia di Minima Coef di Temperatura: (     .000)C.
     Soglia Massima di Tensione: (    4.150)V.
     Soglia Alta di Isteresi: (    3.650)V.
     Soglia Bassa di Isteresi: (    3.550)V.
     Soglia Minima Dinamica di Tensione: (    3.050)V.
     Integrale Corrente Isteresi: (     .750)%.
     Integrale Corrente Vmin: (     .300)%.
     CountMinBlockMAX: (    2) CountMinBlockTot: (   24) CountMinBlock: (    0)

ErrorUBLimit: (       1)
Blocco per Soc=0%:ATTIVO   SOCAlarm: (       1)%.
SOCMin: (      15)%.  SOCpreMin: (      18)%.  SOCpreMinStep: (       1)%.
SOCMed: (      50)%.
TMSGcritical: (      10)sec.
TMSGUBcritical: (      60)sec.
Tensione Massima di Ricarica: (    4.550)V.
Tensione Minima di Ricarica: (    1.000)V.
Tensione Minima di Marcia: (    2.000)V.
-------------------------------------------------------
>p


Tabella Parametri 3
-------------------------------------------------------
     Valore massimo del PWM SOC: (      90)%.
     Valore minimo del PWM SOC: (      10)%.
     Valore massimo del PWM CAN: (      90)%.
     Valore minimo del PWM CAN: (      10)%.
     Percentuale Start CountDown LCD: (   50.000)%.

     Controllo range tensioni DISABILITATO
     Controllo range temp DISABILITATO

     Controllo corrente DISABILITATO

     Controllo caricabatteria all'avvio:DISABILITATO.
     Controllo corrente di ricarica DISABILITATO

     TimeOut Last Step: (      15)min.

     Corrente di stand-by: (    2.000)%
     Tempo permanenza in stand-by: (       2)min.
     Tensione minima di stand-by: (    2.599)V.

     Debug Mode DISABILITATO
-------------------------------------------------------
>p


Tabella Parametri 4
-------------------------------------------------------

 Valori DI EQUILIBRATURA Programmati:
     Corrente massima di equilibratura: (     .500)A.
     Duty Ricarica-spurgo: (      30)%.
     TimeOut Ricarica-spurgo: (      30)min.
     Numero MAX cicli Equilibratura: (      10).
     Delta tensione superiore: (     .009)V.
     Delta tensione inferiore: (     .004)V.
Equilibratura Tipo 3: solo a Fine carica
Set_RDS_INFO: Paging DEFAULT)
     Tempo ON msg RDS: (      15)sec.
     Tempo OFF msg RDS :  (       2)sec.
Buzzer: Disattivo
     Tempo Buzzer ON:  (       5)sec/10.
Rele' 4.2L: Attivato
```


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank You for advice  we tried that, data after the end of charging here:

```
Valore delle tensioni del pacco batterie

00-00-79-b8 002     3.825     3.816     3.806       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-40 003     3.814     3.806     3.805       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7a-08 004     3.833     3.736     3.800       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-28 005     3.809     3.816     3.803       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-c0 006     3.818     3.824     3.805       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-00 007     3.811     3.811     3.806       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-b9 008     3.816     3.807     3.802       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7a-0a 009     3.817     3.801     3.767       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-2b 010     3.800     3.809     3.803      11.7      11.3
00-00-7c-c4 011     3.822     4.069     3.803       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-05 012     3.801     3.806     3.803       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-47 013     3.795     3.805     3.813      11.8      12.1
00-00-81-09 014     3.802     3.812     3.802       N.C.      N.C.
df-a0-c9-03 015     3.814     3.814     3.791       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-08 016     3.806     3.813     3.808       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-18 017     3.817     3.816     3.808       N.C.      N.C.
df-a0-c9-01 018     3.817     3.809     3.809       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-19 019     3.811     3.805     3.805       N.C.      N.C.
df-a0-c9-02 020     3.816     3.800     3.803       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-41 021     3.808     3.801     3.800       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7a-09 022     3.825     3.795     3.803       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-2a 023     3.794     3.808     3.796       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-bb 024     3.796     3.802     3.805      11.2      11.0
00-00-79-bc 025     3.798     4.090     3.803       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-c5 026     3.829     3.806     3.806       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-06 027     3.807     3.803     3.798       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-1a 028     3.805     3.798     3.790       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-29 029     3.802     3.816     3.800       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-c1 030     3.808     3.813     3.798       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-01 031     3.802     3.802     3.800       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-02 032     3.803     3.805     3.786       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-c2 033     3.813     3.816     3.794       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-0a 034     3.796     3.808     3.778       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-42 035     3.803     3.805     3.802       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-43 036     3.816     3.811     3.803      11.8      11.7
00-00-81-0c 037     3.820     4.080     3.805       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-1d 038     3.805     3.809     3.809       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-be 039     3.802     3.807     3.808       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-bf 040     3.806     3.816     3.819      11.2      11.4
00-00-79-ba 041     3.816     3.800     3.796       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-03 042     3.814     3.805     3.803      10.7      10.6
00-00-7c-c3 043     3.828     3.809     3.806      12.5      13.1
00-00-81-0b 044     3.817     3.809     3.806      10.1      10.1
00-00-81-1b 045     3.808     3.805     3.805      10.7      11.0
00-00-7a-0b 046     3.823     3.812     3.803      11.3      11.1
00-00-81-04 047     3.811     4.080     3.802       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-44 048     3.825     4.068     3.801       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7a-0d 049     3.800     3.819     3.808       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-c7 050     3.803     3.814     3.817      12.5      12.5
df-a0-c9-08 051     3.814     3.814     3.819      12.5      12.4
df-a0-c9-04 052     3.820     3.811     3.808      12.1      12.5
df-a0-c9-05 053     3.811     4.105     3.803       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-2c 054     3.806     4.077     3.803       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-1c 055     3.807     4.115     3.802       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7a-0c 056     3.802     4.094     3.803       N.C.      N.C.
df-a0-c9-06 057     3.813     3.809     3.807       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-2d 058     3.807     3.805     3.803       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-bd 059     3.798     3.805     3.807       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7a-0e 060     3.811     3.818     3.800       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-07 061     3.803     3.813     3.813      10.8      11.0
00-00-81-0d 062     3.824     3.802     3.808       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-45 063     3.827     3.806     3.805       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-0e 064     3.822     3.811     3.797       N.C.      N.C.
df-a0-c9-07 065     3.805     3.808     3.798       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-7c-2e 066     3.814     3.803     3.809       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-1e 067     3.801     3.809     3.802       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-79-46 068     3.813     3.806     3.807       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-1f 069     3.811     3.817     3.823      10.8      11.2
00-00-7c-c6 070     3.818     3.811     3.806       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-81-0f 071     3.819     3.816     3.822      10.3      10.1
00-00-7c-2f 072     3.811     3.811     3.817      11.9      11.9
00-00-7a-0f 073     3.816     3.817     3.828      11.5      11.8
************************************************************
SOC:   105.000A/h  LEM: -    2.346A  PWM:        0%   Vtot:   275.009V
Tl:    3.069V Til:    3.301V Tih:    3.394V
Vmin:    3.736V Vmed:    3.818V  Vmax:    4.115V
Marcia attiva  S:   50
Configuration Mode
>h


Comando di Interrogazione e di Reset per i dati
dell'unita' MASTER.

Sintassi: quit/ver/p/d/D/R/r/h

quit: l'unita' MASTER esce dal configuration Mode, il sistema
       ripristina la funzione di controllo
ver:  Versione del Firmware installata sull'unita' MATER
p:    Mostra la tabella con tutti i settaggi attualmente
      impostati sull'unita' MASTER
d:    Mostra lo stato delle tensioni e delle temperature del
      pacco in occasione del Freeze
D:    Mostra lo Storico dei dati
R:    Reset dello Storico dei dati: tutti i dati vengono
      Cancellati in modo definitivo
r:    Reset della EEPROM: DISABILITATO
O:    Calibrazione Offset Lem
h:    Visualizza questa schermata.
```
Before this data screen, we repaired the 1 disconnected temperature sensor (on the line 00-00-7c-2b 010), but I dont think that this helped to enable the balancing.

Next data:


```
>ver

Sistema BMS per Batteria al Litio
FW Version EXT_I.4.7.1.FR.MUX

>p


Tabella Parametri 1
-------------------------------------------------------
Numero UB: (      72)
Firmware UB:  CON tensioni   Terzo sensore Temp:  NON Presente
Triplette in parallelo: (       3) 1=nessuna,2=2triplette..
Taglia Batterie: (     105)Ampere/h.   SOC:   104.:00A/h
Taglia LEM: (     600)Ampere  Montaggio:  CORRETTO
Offset LEM: (-     .586A) Guadagno LEM: (     .000%)
Potenziometro: (Mappatura Fiat DoblÚ MY '08)
Presenza LCD: LCD Non Presente  Language:  ENGLISH
Durata del Relay Temporizzato: (       2)sec.
Valore del TimeOut di Inizializzazione: (       1)sec.
Numero di Fault consecutivi consentiti per ogni UB: (       6)
BaudRate CAN4: (50Kbps)
Valore massimo del DC del PWM: (      90)%.
Valore minimo del DC del PWM: (      10)%.
Valore di Riduzione del DC del PWM: (      10)%.
TimeOut del PWM di ricarica: (      18)ore.
Durata dell inibizione UB nel decremento del PWM: (       3)sec.
Durata del Delay Inverter per fine carica: (       2) sec.
Shift_light:  ShiftRpm: ( 5000)Rpm.  ShiftTimer: (    1)sec.
-------------------------------------------------------
>

Tabella Parametri 2
-------------------------------------------------------

Ultimi Valori  di Soglie Programmati:
     Soglia di Temperatura: (   70.000)C.
     Soglia di Minima Coef di Temperatura: (     .000)C.
     Soglia Massima di Tensione: (    4.150)V.    +     .012    -     .005
     Soglia Alta di Isteresi: (    3.650)V.
     Soglia Bassa di Isteresi: (    3.550)V.
     Soglia Minima Dinamica di Tensione: (    3.300)V.
     Integrale Corrente Isteresi: (     .750)%.
     Integrale Corrente Vmin: (     .300)%.
     CountMinBlockMAX: (   10) CountMinBlockTot: (   58) CountMinBlock: (    0)

ErrorUBLimit: (       1)
Blocco per Soc=0%:ATTIVO   SOCAlarm: (       1)%.
SOCMin: (      15)%.  SOCpreMin: (      18)%.  SOCpreMinStep: (       1)%.
SOCMed: (      50)%.
TMSGcritical: (      10)sec.
TMSGUBcritical: (      60)sec.
Tensione Massima di Ricarica: (    4.550)V.
Tensione Minima di Ricarica: (    1.000)V.
Tensione Minima di Marcia: (    2.000)V.
-------------------------------------------------------
>p


Tabella Parametri 3
-------------------------------------------------------
PWM SOC: Valore massimo:(      90)%. Valore minimo:(      10)%.
PWM CAN: Valore massimo:      90)%. Valore minimo:      10)%.

     Percentuale Start CountDown LCD: (   50.000)%.

     Controllo range tensioni DISABILITATO
     Controllo range temp DISABILITATO
     Controllo corrente DISABILITATO
     Controllo caricabatteria all'avvio:DISABILITATO.
     Controllo corrente di ricarica DISABILITATO

     TimeOut Last Step: (      30)min.
     T_Vcost: (      30)sec.

     Corrente di stand-by: (    2.000)%
     Tempo permanenza in stand-by: (       2)min.
     Tensione minima di stand-by: (    2.600)V.

     Debug Mode DISABILITATO
-------------------------------------------------------
>
Tabella Parametri 4
-------------------------------------------------------

Valori DI EQUILIBRATURA Programmati:
  Ish_ser: (     .300)A.   DVser_h: (     .035)V.   DVser_l: (     .020)V.
  Ish_ctr: (     .500)A.   DVctr_h: (     .020)V.   DVctr_l: (     .000)V.
  Duty RicSpurgo: (      50)%.  Equilibratura Tipo 5:Estesa di fine carica

Set_RDS_INFO: Paging OPZIONALE
  Tempo ON msg RDS: (      15)sec.
  Tempo OFF msg RDS :  (       2)sec.

Buzzer: Disattivo
  Tempo Buzzer ON:  (       5)sec/10.

Rele' 4.2L: Attivato
-------------------------------------------------------
```
We dont see any *balancing option* or any info, if the balancing is disabled or enabled. Can You see that?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

cayman said:


> Thank You for advice  we tried that, data after the end of charging here:
> 
> ```
> Valore delle tensioni del pacco batterie
> ...


You've got an other firmware type than him. it looks like yours is older

Yours:FW Version EXT_I.4.7.1.FR.MUX
His:FW Version EXT_I.4.5.1.FR.MUX


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

I leaved fully charged car plugged in at all night (12 hours) and find that it has slowest balancing I ever seen. In the settings MAX balancing current is 0,5A, that means 4V*0,5=2W. At the same time system balances only one cell (Equilibratura Tipo 3: solo a Fine carica) and makes 10 balancing cycles. In my case one highest cell dissipates about 8Wh, it means one cycle takes about 4 hours. 4*10cycles=40hours takes 10cell balancing 
It means that car needs to stay plugged in all the time and cells some day will be balanced.


```
************************************************************
Valore delle tensioni del pacco batterie

00-00-b6-e8 002     4.038     4.057     4.061       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-a8 003     4.066     4.061     4.031       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c0 004     4.046     4.062     4.034       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-d8 005     4.025     4.062     4.050       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-e9 006     4.056     4.064     4.057       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f0 007     4.064     4.031     4.047       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-a9 008     4.055     4.034     4.045       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c1 009     4.063     4.031     4.069       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-d9 010     4.062     4.030     4.062       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ea 011     4.027     4.006     3.935       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f1 012     4.047     4.039     4.061       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-aa 013     4.023     3.984     3.927       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c2 014     4.023     4.008     3.934       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-da 015     4.030     4.010     3.936       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-eb 016     3.974     3.962     3.961      16.2      15.0
00-00-b6-f2 017     4.025     4.013     3.917       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ab 018     3.963     3.968     3.956      14.3      12.9
00-00-b6-c3 019     3.974     3.975     3.966      14.3      12.7
00-00-b6-db 020     3.980     3.969     3.966      17.2      15.2
00-00-b6-ec 021     3.956     3.962     3.969       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f3 022     3.977     3.952     3.962      14.8      12.7
00-00-b6-ac 023     3.952     3.953     3.961       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c4 024     3.952     3.962     3.970       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-dc 025     3.963     3.967     3.978       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ed 026     3.984     4.003     4.025       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f4 027     3.951     3.967     3.972       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ad 028     3.975     3.999     4.029       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c5 029     3.973     4.005     4.033       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-dd 030     3.990     4.011     4.030       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ee 031     4.057     4.031     4.060       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-f5 032     3.991     4.000     4.020       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ae 033     4.045     4.033     4.063       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-c6 034     4.046     4.040     4.049       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-de 035     4.061     4.063     4.034       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-ef 036     4.040     4.063     4.025      14.4      15.4
00-00-b6-f6 037     4.060     4.036     4.062       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-b6-af 038     4.028     4.057     4.047      13.3      13.8
00-00-b6-c7 039     4.027     4.030     4.024      12.2      13.3
00-00-b6-df 040     4.052     4.064     4.039      14.4      15.6
00-00-b6-f7 041     4.044     4.068     4.063      12.8      13.7
00-00-d0-c8 042     4.045     4.049     4.047       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-c9 043     4.051     4.053     4.039       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-ca 044     4.024     3.991     3.934       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-cb 045     4.042     3.952     3.966      13.8      12.4
00-00-d0-cc 046     3.924     3.967     3.961       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-cd 047     4.000     3.972     4.028       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-ce 048     4.024     4.045     4.031       N.C.      N.C.
00-00-d0-cf 049     4.063     4.050     4.053      11.9      12.9
************************************************************
SOC:    70.000A/h  LEM:      .000A  PWM:       10%   Vtot:   289.055V
Tl:    2.897V Til:    3.372V Tih:    3.467V Fine Carica OK-TimeOutLastStep
Vmed:    4.014V   Shunt:    4.024V 00-00-b6-d8 n    1
Equilibratura di fine carica attiva. Ciclo n.    3 S:   12
************************************************************
Potenze dissipate
                 ET-1      PI-1       ET-2      PI-2       ET-3      PI-3
00-00-b6-e8      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-a8      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-c0      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-d8     7.867     2.012 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-e9      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-f0      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-a9      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-c1      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-d9      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-ea      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-f1      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-aa      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-c2      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-da      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-eb      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-f2      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-ab      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-c3      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-db      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-ec      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-f3      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-ac      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-c4      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-dc      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-ed      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-f4      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-ad      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-c5      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-dd      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-ee      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-f5      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-ae      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-c6      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-de      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-ef      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-f6      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-af      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-c7     8.654      .000 |     .000      .000 |    8.686      .000
00-00-b6-df      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-b6-f7      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-d0-c8      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-d0-c9      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-d0-ca      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-d0-cb      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-d0-cc      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-d0-cd      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-d0-ce      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
00-00-d0-cf      .000      .000 |     .000      .000 |     .000      .000
************************************************************
Potenza istantanea:       2.0W  Energia dissipata:       7.8Wh
Vmin:    3.918V 00-00-b6-f2 n       3  Vmax:    4.068V 00-00-b6-c1 n       3d
```


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

I sorted battery addresses and found each container cells. Battery container UB:B6E8 consist of cells b6-e8 .......b6-ef The 9th cell has lowest voltage 3.302V Each container has weakest 9th cell in the middle

```
00-00-[B]b6-a8[/B]    3     3.521    3.502    3.51    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-a9    8     3.5      3.521    3.504    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-aa    13    3.489    3.463    [COLOR=Red][B]3.087[/B][/COLOR]    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-ab    18    3.421    3.406    3.36    12.6    11.1
00-00-b6-ac    23    3.399    3.409    3.416    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-ad    28    3.45     3.476    3.496    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-ae    33    3.5      3.519    3.516    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-af    38    3.511    3.503    3.493    11.7    12.8
00-00-[B]b6-c0[/B]    4     3.522    3.496    3.518    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-c1    9     3.508    3.515    3.513    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-c2    14    3.486    3.474    [COLOR=red][B]3.155[/B][/COLOR]    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-c3    19    3.398    3.385    3.374    13.7    11.7
00-00-b6-c4    24    3.366    3.4      3.41    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-c5    29    3.428    3.476    3.497    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-c6    34    3.503    3.521    3.529    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-c7    39    3.516    3.509    3.522    11.7    13.8
00-00-[B]b6-d8[/B]    5     3.51     3.504    3.496    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-d9    10    3.5      3.522    3.51    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-da    15    3.491    3.476    [COLOR=red][B]3.339[/B][/COLOR]    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-db    20    3.435    3.421    3.417    16    15.3
00-00-b6-dc    25    3.413    3.422    3.441    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-dd    30    3.461    3.482    3.492    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-de    35    3.507    3.513    3.51    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-df    40    3.516    3.498    3.515    15.1    16.4
00-00-[B]b6-e8[/B]    2     3.524    3.529    3.497    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-e9    6     3.499    3.521    3.503    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-ea    11    3.491    3.475    [COLOR=red][B]3.302[/B][/COLOR]    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-eb    16    3.431    3.388    3.383    15.9    15.2
00-00-b6-ec    21    3.41     3.422    3.437    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-ed    26    3.459    3.48     3.491    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-ee    31    3.502    3.519    3.524    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-ef    36    3.531    3.533    3.503    14.7    16.5
00-00-[B]b6-f0[/B]    7     3.509    3.508    3.503    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-f1    12    3.494    3.496    3.509    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-f2    17    3.489    3.487    [COLOR=red][B]3.018[/B][/COLOR]    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-f3    22    3.46     3.365    3.394    12.4    11.3
00-00-b6-f4    27    3.425    3.449    3.457    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-f5    32    3.474    3.483    3.493    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-f6    37    3.513    3.526    3.52    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-b6-f7    41    3.494    3.515    3.522    10.7    12.4
00-00-[B]d0-c8[/B]    42    3.529    3.518    3.527    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-d0-c9    43    3.498    3.5      3.494    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-d0-ca    44    3.486    3.465    [COLOR=red][B]3.254[/B][/COLOR]    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-d0-cb    45    3.497    3.349    3.391    13.2    12.1
00-00-d0-cc    46    3.267    3.422    3.408    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-d0-cd    47    3.471    3.419    3.491    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-d0-ce    48    3.492    3.515    3.519    N.C.    N.C.
00-00-d0-cf    49    3.507    3.507    3.525    11.3    13.4
```


----------



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

cayman said:


> We dont see any *balancing option* or any info, if the balancing is disabled or enabled. Can You see that?


Hi Cayman,

you will find the balancing adjustments in the "Tabella Parametri 4": Equilibratura Tipo 5:Estesa di fine carica.

As raivwo has found out (and as I can confirm) it will need a long time to balance all cells. I would let stay the car plugged in for some weeks...


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello! I opened my battery boxes and made manual balancing. I charged weakest cells through balancing connectors. It takes me 2 days for all 6 boxes. Now may Fiat can drive until 0% left. My driving range now is 120+ km. Max range can reach 140km. After charge balancing cycle now takes about 1 hour, and this time slowly gets longer. After my manual balancing this after charge balancing cycle was only 15 minutes.


----------



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello, congratulations!

I've no cells with particularly high or very low voltages, but had a max. difference of about 130mV. Now I've hooked up the car to the grid since half a week and the difference drops by 5-10mV per day. Besides of that the range is 0km because it does not start. No error messages, no blown fuses, everything seems to be fine - except starting :-( . Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

bodo-ev said:


> Hello, congratulations!
> 
> I've no cells with particularly high or very low voltages, but had a max. difference of about 130mV. Now I've hooked up the car to the grid since half a week and the difference drops by 5-10mV per day. Besides of that the range is 0km because it does not start. No error messages, no blown fuses, everything seems to be fine - except starting :-( . Any ideas or suggestions?


Any messages in the display? Is it an "automatic" or a manual geared car?


----------



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello Jeroen

the display shows 0 Amp, 296 Volts and so on. No errors. Charging and balancing are working too. Also the DC-DC-converter is working and charges the 12V battery (~13.6V). The car has a manual transmission. 

As posted in another thread from the inverter I get

"I/O System started
2010: M-Vett 500 V. 3.66_8 - v 30-60
Gestione Air_Cond Freno su pin 26 e input retromarciaCAN BUS Initialize
2000: V. 1.00 pr=240pr=240pr=239pr=239pr=239pr=242pr=246pr=250pr...“


----------



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

Just like raivwo, i sorted the cells by their addresses and fed excel with his and my data (see attached diagram). There seems to be a certain pattern, but unfortunately I can not interpret the result. Does anyone know more about it?

Apart from that, I have found another detail: The command "F" (capital letter, instead of t, d or i) in TeraTerm returns the errors on the bus. In my case the system returns:



> Fault sul bus
> 
> RX OK RX_WARNING: 0 RX_ERROR: 0
> TX OK TX_WARNING: 0 TX_ERROR: 0 BUSOFF: 0
> ...


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

bodo-ev said:


> Just like raivwo, i sorted the cells by their addresses and fed excel with his and my data (see attached diagram). There seems to be a certain pattern, but unfortunately I can not interpret the result. Does anyone know more about it?
> 
> Apart from that, I have found another detail: The command "F" (capital letter, instead of t, d or i) in TeraTerm returns the errors on the bus. In my case the system returns:


I noticed the pattern right away,I f I look closely it is always Cell 9 of the battery (in a 20 kWh Micro-vett are 6 packs). I do not know the reason why always this cell pops up.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

bodo-ev said:


> Hello Jeroen
> 
> the display shows 0 Amp, 296 Volts and so on. No errors. Charging and balancing are working too. Also the DC-DC-converter is working and charges the 12V battery (~13.6V). The car has a manual transmission.
> 
> ...


what happens it you try to drive away in gear 2 or 3? Or when you put the gearbox in "neutral" and have the clutch pedal also loose?

I have manual geared doblo and it looks like sometime the car "forgets" that it is ing ear and then the car just stops. It could be your clutch pedal or gearbox indicator


----------



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

JeroenK said:


> what happens it you try to drive away in gear 2 or 3? Or when you put the gearbox in "neutral" and have the clutch pedal also loose?
> 
> I have manual geared doblo and it looks like sometime the car "forgets" that it is ing ear and then the car just stops. It could be your clutch pedal or gearbox indicator


Nothing happens, no matter what I'm doing. No additional (or less) sounds, lights or anything else except a disappearing "A" on the display if I engage the reverse gear. Bridging the clutch-switch (I 've measured 12 V on one cable) didn't change anything. It looks like the car has forgotten (hopefully not for ever) that it is an *auto*mobile  .


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

bodo-ev said:


> Nothing happens, no matter what I'm doing. No additional (or less) sounds, lights or anything else except a disappearing "A" on the display if I engage the reverse gear. Bridging the clutch-switch (I 've measured 12 V on one cable) didn't change anything. It looks like the car has forgotten (hopefully not for ever) that it is an *auto*mobile  .


You've got a manual geared car. When the system was working did you see in the display a D for Drive when you moved forward? and a R of reverse?


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

My manual geared car all the time shows letter A, but in the reverse gear this letter disappears. Sometimes car does not move, because clutch switch is opened (or closed), but I pull the clutch pedal with my foot and car drives again.


----------



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

Just like raivwo's car it always displays an A, and in the reverse gear the A disappears. I will check the clutch switch once more again.


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi, 

what happend in last time? 
Could you fix it?

My charger broked.
When write the BMS:*"Veicolo in Blocco: Ricaricare!"*

Could you enter to the cell information?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

HARDYSOFT said:


> Hi,
> 
> what happend in last time?
> Could you fix it?
> ...



The charger can still be repaired by Zivan (manufacturer of the charger of the Micro-Vett)


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

JeroenK said:


> The charger can still be repaired by Zivan (manufacturer of the charger of the Micro-Vett)


Can you give me a contact? 
Do You know Battery fixer or saler?


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

How can I enter into the BMS "config mode" ?

FW version EXT_I_.4.5.1.FR.MUX

The battery has 290V, but BMS message: Veicolo in Blocco: Ricaricare!

I would like to seening the cell-voltage. How can I see it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello Hardsoft,

you can not see the menue and the voltages. I have had the same problem. After a short charge, from the original charger, the bms will reset and you can enter the menue.

Good luck
Frank


----------



## EdiM (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi, I'm new user on this forum.

I have some problem with Fiat 500. Generally it has similar construction to other in this toppic.
It was overdischarged battery due to very long time no charged.
I charged single cells, without ballancing. Now they have at least 3,45V.

I tryied to start, but it seems that the batteries are disconected within about 2 seconds. 

Now I found that I can connect vehicle to the terminal using RS-232. I have two DB9 (RS-232) connectors. Is it normal? I'll try to connect it, maybe tommorow.

I gues that there are no balanced cells problem.


I tryied to charge. I hope that the BMS make some ballansing. But it is some problem. There is NG9 charger inside. When I try to charge, there is no charging current from charger. The voltage is present, but it is from the battery. Now this is about 215V. I checked the fuse at output of the charger. It is OK. Fans in chargers works. The status LED is green. I don't know why chargers doesn't charge the battery. Is it any additional signal to control it? How to check it? Is it any documentation of charger available? I can't find.


Please help.


Edit:

I found that in ZIVAN NG9 there are only 2 AUX otputs, and tempeature sensor. I found in my charger there is some PWM input. I guess that is for power control. Does anybody has any further information about it?

Edit 2:
Data from terminal:


FW Version EXT_I.4.5.1.FR.MUX--Protocollo Esteso


Inizializzazione....
OK!
Trasmettere t per ottenere lo stato delle tensioni.
Trasmettere config per entrare in Configuration Mode.

************************************************************
Valore delle tensioni del pacco batterie 

00-00-b1-f9 002 3.505 3.662 3.693 10.5 10.5
00-00-b1-54 003 3.377 3.479 3.472 11.0 11.0
00-00-b1-cc 004 3.513 3.510 3.504 10.5 10.5
00-00-b1-fa 005 3.656 3.603 3.641 10.2 10.2
00-00-b1-fe 006 3.696 3.750 3.635 8.7 8.6
00-00-b1-55 007 3.471 3.470 3.537 11.0 11.0
00-00-b1-cd 008 3.499 3.496 3.461 10.5 10.5
00-00-b1-fb 009 3.620 3.624 3.635 10.3 10.3
00-00-b1-ff 010 3.759 3.697 3.645 8.7 8.6
00-00-b1-56 011 3.535 3.516 3.498 11.0 N.C.
00-00-b1-ce 012 3.455 3.457 3.397 10.7 11.0
00-00-b1-fc 013 3.646 3.642 3.696 10.3 N.C.
00-00-b2-00 014 3.660 3.669 3.656 8.6 N.C.
00-00-b1-57 015 3.504 3.454 3.465 11.0 10.9
00-00-b1-cf 016 3.410 3.489 3.494 11.0 N.C.
00-00-b1-fd 017 3.648 3.620 3.627 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b2-01 018 3.627 3.646 3.695 8.7 8.6
00-00-b1-58 019 3.469 3.475 3.468 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b1-d0 020 3.493 3.508 3.524 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b2-02 021 3.629 3.641 3.582 N.C. N.C.
************************************************************
SOC: .000A/h LEM: + .513A PWM: 90% Vtot: 213.933V
Tl: 2.805V Til: 3.265V Tih: 3.357V 
Vmin: 3.377V 00-00-b1-54 n 1 Vmax: 3.759V 00-00-b1-ff n 1
Ricarica attiva S: 0
************************************************************************
Integrale di corrente
Ist-1 Lo-1 Ist-2 Lo-2 Ist-3 Lo-3
00-00-b1-f9 .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-54 .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-cc .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-fa .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-fe .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-55 .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-cd .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-fb .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-ff .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-56 .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-ce .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-fc .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b2-00 .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-57 .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-cf .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-fd .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b2-01 .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-58 .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b1-d0 .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
00-00-b2-02 .000 .000 | .000 .000 | .000 .000
TotC: 92 Icoef: 100 Tcoef: 92
Tl: 2.805V Til: 3.265V Tih: 3.357V 
Vmin: 3.376V 00-00-b1-54 n 1
************************************************************
Fault sul bus

RX OK RX_WARNING: 0 RX_ERROR: 0
TX OK TX_WARNING: 0 TX_ERROR: 0 BUSOFF: 0
************************************************************
Ub attualmente non comunicanti: 0



What is the PWm signal? Is it for charger control ?

Edit:
I have many new information but I can't add new posts 


Regards
EdiM


----------



## paramotoras (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes PWM it is for charging controll


----------



## EdiM (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi
I gather more information about my car problem. Generally I have electronic skills.

There is a problem during long time without charging. It can be some years.
There are main batteries empty. Some of cell are below 1.5V. There is two 30S packs wiht 100Ah capacity.

I recharge cells to some acceptable values. I hoped that internal charger can charge and balance the batteries.
The lead battery 12V is dead.
I connect other battery 12V.
Unfortunatly it seems that main charger doesn't work. It starts but there is no current flow. There is easy NG9 without CAN. I can't find any damage. The fans are activated. Fuses and main power devices seems to be OK.
I charged the battery using some some external supply. Finally I got such a data from BMS:
FW Version EXT_I.4.5.1.FR.MUX--Protocollo Esteso
20:35:07.832> 

20:35:07.832> 

20:35:08.082> 
Inizializzazione....
20:35:08.082> 
OK!
20:35:08.082> 
Trasmettere t per ottenere lo stato delle tensioni.
20:35:08.082> 
Trasmettere config per entrare in Configuration Mode.
20:35:08.082> 

20:35:16.132> 
************************************************************
20:35:16.132> 
Valore delle tensioni del pacco batterie 
20:35:16.132> 

20:35:16.132> 00-00-b1-54 002 3.623 3.653 3.651 12.4 12.5
20:35:16.132> 00-00-b1-cc 003 3.674 3.665 3.666 12.6 12.6
20:35:16.132> 00-00-b1-f9 004 3.669 3.983 4.050 12.3 12.2
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-55 005 3.649 3.647 3.677 12.4 12.5
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-fe 006 4.063 4.053 3.901 10.1 10.4
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-cd 007 3.669 3.660 3.646 12.5 12.5
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-fa 008 3.972 3.791 3.917 12.2 12.1
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-56 009 3.675 3.671 3.653 12.7 N.C.
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-ff 010 4.074 4.063 3.918 10.5 10.5
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-ce 011 3.645 3.645 3.609 12.7 12.8
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-fb 012 3.819 3.853 3.992 12.2 12.3
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-57 013 3.657 3.636 3.646 12.7 12.7
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b2-00 014 3.953 4.001 4.020 10.7 N.C.
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-cf 015 3.613 3.649 3.654 12.8 N.C.
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-fc 016 4.018 3.989 4.093 12.5 N.C.
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-58 017 3.646 3.653 3.656 N.C. N.C.
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b2-01 018 3.928 3.990 4.086 11.0 10.7
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-d0 019 3.653 3.660 3.671 N.C. N.C.
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b1-fd 020 4.010 3.913 3.957 N.C. N.C.
20:35:16.275> 00-00-b2-02 021 3.931 3.967 3.797 N.C. N.C.
20:35:16.717> ************************************************************
20:35:16.717> SOC: 89.637A/h LEM: .000A PWM: 0% Vtot: 228.374V
20:35:16.717> Tl: 2.867V Til: 3.336V Tih: 3.430V 
20:35:16.717> Vmin: 3.609V 00-00-b1-ce n 3 Vmax: 4.093V 00-00-b1-fc n 3
20:35:16.717> Marcia attiva S: 50
20:35:18.755> 



So it seems to be OK. When I charged the LEM current was mostly OK.
So I have a problem with NG9 charger, but I don't want to focus on it now.


I tryied to run. Disconnect charger. Turn the ignition. Press brake. Press gear to forward. There is nothing happend.
My dashboard:











So there are the data from BMS, but it seems no data from inverter.
When I disconect the main plug from inverter there is no any change.
I checked tha data from RS-232 from inverter and see:
I/O System started

09-04-2010: M-Vett e500 Cambio V. 2.53_8 CAN BUS Initialize

2000: V. 1.00 a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0000a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0000a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0000Vpr=093Vpr=093Vpr=092Vpr=093Vpr=093Vpr=092Vpr=095Vpr=100Vpr=104Vpr=109Vpr=113Vpr=118Vpr=122Vpr=127Vpr=131Vpr=135Vpr=140Vpr=144Vpr=148Vpr=152Vpr=156Vpr=160Vpr=164Vpr=168Vpr=172Vpr=175Vpr=179Vpr=183Vpr=187Vpr=190Vpr=194Vpr=198Vpr=201Vpr=205Vpr=208Vpr=212Vpr=215Vpr=219Vpr=222Vpr=225Vpr=228Vpr=232Vpr=235Vpr=238Vpr=241Vpr=244Vpr=247Vpr=251Vpr=254Vpr=257Vpr=259Vpr=263Vpr=265Vpr=268Vpr=271Vpr=274Vpr=277Vpr=279Vpr=282Vpr=285Vpr=288Vpr=290Vpr=293Vpr=295Vpr=298Vpr=301Vpr=303Vpr=305Vpr=308Vpr=311Vpr=313Vpr=315Vpr=318Vpr=320Vpr=322Vpr=325Vpr=327Vpr=329Vpr=331Vpr=334Vpr=336Vpr=338Vpr=340Vpr=342Vpr=344Vpr=346Vpr=349Vpr=351Vpr=352Vpr=355Vpr=357Vpr=359Vpr=360Vpr=362Vpr=364Vpr=366Vpr=368Vpr=370Vpr=372Vpr=374Vpr=375Vpr=377Vpr=379Vpr=381Vpr=382Vpr=384Vpr=386Vpr=387Vpr=389Vpr=391Vpr=392Vpr=394Vpr=395Vpr=397Vpr=399Vpr=400Vpr=402Vpr=403Vpr=405Vpr=406Vpr=408Vpr=409Vpr=411Vpr=412Vpr=414Vpr=415Vpr=416a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0000a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0000a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0000a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0000a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0



So it is rather OK. I know that to know what is going with the driver I need to use the software. I can't find it for free till now. I check internal battery, and it seems to be OK, so rathere there is no lost of configuration.


Today I checked most voltages on Ansaldo inverter. There are:
Pin Name Voltage [V]
1. Encoder power supply: 15,09 
2. A encoder 13,54
3. Accel POT2 supply 5,10
4. Accel POT2 GND ~0
5. Accel POT2 cursor 0,443 idle to 2,00 full pressed
6. temp sensor shield ~0
7. temp sensor ~0 ???
8. Forward 14,6 idle -> 0 pressed
9. Torque reduction 14,9
10. TX
11. CAN H 2,68
12. NO REGEN 14,88
13. In clutch 15 ???
14. GND
15. GND
16.
17.
18. K54
19. K15 13,55 (power supply?)
20. GND encoder ~0
21. B encoder 0,183
22. Accel POT2 cursor 0,78 idle to 4,03 full pressed
23. Accel POT2 supply 5,11
24. POT2 GND ~0
25. temp sensor2
26. IN brake 14,8 -> 0 when pressed brake
27. Reverse 15,07 -> 0 when pressed
28. RX ~0
29. CAN L 2,39
30. GND I/O
31. IN PLUG 9,08 when charger plug connected -> 14,8 disconnected ??
32. Inhibit 14,9 ??
33. GND
34. O INV OK 13,06
35. Motor temp 
36. O buzzer
37. K15 13,60


So there are mostly look fine. 

For me there are a little strange:
1. accel pot values. Why there are not similar. Why there is not from 0 to 5V?
2. 31. IN PLUG is it OK?
3. 13. In clutch is it OK?
4. 34. O INV OK is it OK?


I found that there is strange tempearaure sensor, but when I disconnect the motor encoder connector, the radiator fans run, so it seems to be OK.
On CAN gateway the LED from communication from invertes blinks.



When I push reverse I don't see rear white lamp.


The main "grey box" inside when power on:











So now it seems that I can't drive.
I have the energy in batteries. I don't know what to check next?


Please help me?
What to check next?


Regards
EdiM


----------



## EdiM (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi
I charged the battery using some external charger.
Now I have good readings from BMS. 



My dashboard display:




It seems there is no communication with inverter.


When I connect to the terminal I have some data. As I know I need special software to do enything.



I/O System started09-04-2010: M-Vett e500 Cambio V. 2.53_8 CAN BUS Initialize2000: V. 1.00 a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0000a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0000a+0000b+0000c+0000d+
......


I check ale the signals from Anslado inverter connector:
Ansaldo inverter voltages:
Pin Name Voltage [V]
1. Encoder power supply: 15,09 
2. A encoder 13,54
3. Accel POT2 supply 5,10
4. Accel POT2 GND ~0
5. Accel POT2 cursor 0,443 idle to 2,00 full pressed
6. temp sensor shield ~0
7. temp sensor ~0 ???
8. Forward 14,6 idle -> 0 pressed
9. Torque reduction 14,9
10. TX
11. CAN H 2,68
12. NO REGEN  14,88
13. In clutch 15 ???
14. GND
15. GND
16.
17.
18. K54
19. K15 13,55 (power supply?)
20. GND encoder ~0
21. B encoder 0,183
22. Accel POT2 cursor 0,78 idle to 4,03 full pressed
23. Accel POT2 supply 5,11
24. POT2 GND ~0
25. temp sensor2
26. IN brake 14,8 -> 0 when pressed brake
27. Reverse 15,07 -> 0 when pressed
28. RX ~0
29. CAN L 2,39
30. GND I/O
31. IN PLUG 9,08 when charger plug connected -> 14,8 disconnected ??
32. Inhibit 14,9
33. GND
34. O INV OK 13,06
35. Motor temp 
36. O buzzer
37. K15 13,60



I have a doubts wit POTs signals. Why there are in those ranges, not 0-5V?
Signal IN PLUG is strange too for me.


Can somebody try to help me? 

Probably using software for Ansaldo can help?


Regards
Edward


----------



## EdiM (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi
Now I'm looking for proper Ansaldo inverter configuration file for CNT3. I have some readings from my inverter (read by Caneponix) but there can be damaged or there are some default values.
I can't run the vehicle. 

My battery is 60S.
Attached report file

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=111591&stc=1&d=1550077269


Regards
Edward


----------



## KingJulian (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi 

I have a problem with to battery of a fiat fiorino. 
I think its' the ePLB 020
the cell 9 decrease my rage (45%) 

Does some one know where I can buy these cells?
I try to contact a few sellers, but I never got an answer.

Thanks a lot

Thomas


----------



## FiatFiorinoman (Oct 31, 2017)

Is anybody still in this conversation?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

KingJulian said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a problem with to battery of a fiat fiorino.
> I think its' the ePLB 020
> ...


 I have some of these cells. The issue is shipping. I do not know where you live.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

FiatFiorinoman said:


> Is anybody still in this conversation?



Not every day. But please ask your question. Maybe someone can help


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

EdiM said:


> Hi
> Now I'm looking for proper Ansaldo inverter configuration file for CNT3. I have some readings from my inverter (read by Caneponix) but there can be damaged or there are some default values.
> I can't run the vehicle.
> 
> ...



Hello Edward,


What kind of Micro-vett do you have. And how did you get Caneponix working?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

EdiM said:


> Hi, I'm new user on this forum.
> 
> I have some problem with Fiat 500. Generally it has similar construction to other in this toppic.
> It was overdischarged battery due to very long time no charged.
> ...



It looks like you have got Kokam batteries in your Fiat 500 Does the charger beep normally? I had a similar situation with my Qubo. It the end the charger failed. HAd to ahve it repaired by Zivan in Italy (do not try a local Zivan distributor, call Italy and ask them who to contact). I did it trough E-transportation.eu.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

HARDYSOFT said:


> Can you give me a contact?
> Do You know Battery fixer or saler?



I do not know a battery fixer. I've got some fiorino/qubo cells lying around.


----------



## dmgyuri (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi, I have a Fiorino Micro-Vett. 
The 12V battery charger was broken, and the car was runing until the 12V battery fully discharged to 7-8 V and then stopped.

Now the serial consol shows configuration mode all the time, even if I try quit config.

I think I need to set some parameters like "Numero UB" to correct values.

Can somebody help me , how to change parameters on the BMS board? 

After start I get:

FW Version EXT_I.4.7.1.FR.MUX--Protocollo Esteso
Inizializzazione....Modificare Numero UB
Configuration Mode
> 

>p

Tabella Parametri 1
-------------------------------------------------------
Numero UB: ( 2)
Firmware UB: CON tensioni Terzo sensore Temp: NON Presente 
Triplette in parallelo: ( 2) 1=nessuna,2=2triplette..
Taglia Batterie: ( 65535)Ampere/h. SOC: 2.000A/h 
Taglia LEM: ( 600)Ampere Montaggio: CORRETTO




I checked a working car where e.g. Numero UB is 48 not 2:

Numero UB: ( 48)
Firmware UB: CON tensioni Terzo sensore Temp: NON Presente 
Triplette in parallelo: ( 2) 1=nessuna,2=2triplette..
Taglia Batterie: ( 70)Ampere/h. SOC: 63.242A/h 
Taglia LEM: ( 600)Ampere Montaggio: CORRETTO 

Regards, Dmgyuri


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

I assume you've recharged the battery to above 12 volt again?


do you have a 20kWh or a 30kWh car?





dmgyuri said:


> Hi, I have a Fiorino Micro-Vett.
> The 12V battery charger was broken, and the car was runing until the 12V battery fully discharged to 7-8 V and then stopped.
> 
> Now the serial consol shows configuration mode all the time, even if I try quit config.
> ...


----------



## dmgyuri (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, the 12V battery is OK now (12.6V), and the charger is repaired.

The car is a 300V , 20kW/h version.

Thanks


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

dmgyuri said:


> Yes, the 12V battery is OK now (12.6V), and the charger is repaired.
> 
> The car is a 300V , 20kW/h version.
> 
> Thanks


 You are looking for this:
**


Comando di Interrogazione e di Reset per i dati
dell'unita' MASTER.

Sintassi: quit/ver/p/d/D/R/r/h

quit: l'unita' MASTER esce dal configuration Mode, il sistema
ripristina la funzione di controllo
ver: Versione del Firmware installata sull'unita' MATER
p: Mostra la tabella con tutti i settaggi attualmente
impostati sull'unita' MASTER
d: Mostra lo stato delle tensioni e delle temperature del
pacco in occasione del Freeze
D: Mostra lo Storico dei dati
R: Reset dello Storico dei dati: tutti i dati vengono
Cancellati in modo definitivo
r: Reset della EEPROM: DISABILITATO
O: Calibrazione Offset Lem
h: Visualizza questa schermata.

>
>ver:

Sistema BMS per Batteria al Litio
FW Version EXT_I.4.5.1.FR.MUX



Configuration Mode
>p


Tabella Parametri 1
-------------------------------------------------------
Numero UB: ( 48)
Firmware UB: CON tensioni Terzo sensore Temp: NON Presente
Triplette in parallelo: ( 2) 1=nessuna,2=2triplette..
Taglia Batterie: ( 70)Ampere/h. SOC: 69.977A/h
Taglia LEM: ( 600)Ampere Montaggio: CORRETTO
Offset LEM: (- .586A) Guadagno LEM: ( .000%)
Potenziometro: (Mappatura Fiat Doblņ MY '08)
Presenza LCD: LCD Non Presente Language: ENGLISH
Durata del Relay Temporizzato: ( 2)sec.
Valore del TimeOut di Inizializzazione: ( 1)sec.
Numero di Fault consecutivi consentiti per ogni UB: ( 6)
BaudRate CAN4: (50Kbps)
Valore massimo del DC del PWM: ( 90)%.
Valore minimo del DC del PWM: ( 10)%.
Valore di Riduzione del DC del PWM: ( 20)%.
TimeOut del PWM di ricarica: ( 12)ore.
Durata dell inibizione UB nel decremento del PWM: ( 10)sec.
Durata del Delay Inverter per fine carica: ( 2) sec.
Shift_light: ShiftRpm: ( 5000)Rpm. ShiftTimer: ( 1)sec.
-------------------------------------------------------

>p


Tabella Parametri 2
-------------------------------------------------------

Ultimi Valori di Soglie Programmati:
Soglia di Temperatura: ( 70.000)C.
Soglia di Minima Coef di Temperatura: ( .000)C.
Soglia Massima di Tensione: ( 4.150)V.
Soglia Alta di Isteresi: ( 3.650)V.
Soglia Bassa di Isteresi: ( 3.550)V.
Soglia Minima Dinamica di Tensione: ( 3.050)V.
Integrale Corrente Isteresi: ( .750)%.
Integrale Corrente Vmin: ( .300)%.
CountMinBlockMAX: ( 2) CountMinBlockTot: ( 24) CountMinBlock: ( 0)

ErrorUBLimit: ( 1)
Blocco per Soc=0%:ATTIVO SOCAlarm: ( 1)%.
SOCMin: ( 15)%. SOCpreMin: ( 18)%. SOCpreMinStep: ( 1)%.
SOCMed: ( 50)%.
TMSGcritical: ( 10)sec.
TMSGUBcritical: ( 60)sec.
Tensione Massima di Ricarica: ( 4.550)V.
Tensione Minima di Ricarica: ( 1.000)V.
Tensione Minima di Marcia: ( 2.000)V.
-------------------------------------------------------
>p


Tabella Parametri 3
-------------------------------------------------------
Valore massimo del PWM SOC: ( 90)%.
Valore minimo del PWM SOC: ( 10)%.
Valore massimo del PWM CAN: ( 90)%.
Valore minimo del PWM CAN: ( 10)%.
Percentuale Start CountDown LCD: ( 50.000)%.

Controllo range tensioni DISABILITATO
Controllo range temp DISABILITATO

Controllo corrente DISABILITATO

Controllo caricabatteria all'avvioISABILITATO.
Controllo corrente di ricarica DISABILITATO

TimeOut Last Step: ( 15)min.

Corrente di stand-by: ( 2.000)%
Tempo permanenza in stand-by: ( 2)min.
Tensione minima di stand-by: ( 2.599)V.

Debug Mode DISABILITATO
-------------------------------------------------------
>p


Tabella Parametri 4
-------------------------------------------------------

Valori DI EQUILIBRATURA Programmati:
Corrente massima di equilibratura: ( .500)A.
Duty Ricarica-spurgo: ( 30)%.
TimeOut Ricarica-spurgo: ( 30)min.
Numero MAX cicli Equilibratura: ( 10).
Delta tensione superiore: ( .009)V.
Delta tensione inferiore: ( .004)V.
Equilibratura Tipo 3: solo a Fine carica
Set_RDS_INFO: Paging DEFAULT)
Tempo ON msg RDS: ( 15)sec.
Tempo OFF msg RDS : ( 2)sec.
Buzzer: Disattivo
Tempo Buzzer ON: ( 5)sec/10.
Rele' 4.2L: Attivato


----------



## paramotoras (Feb 22, 2017)

Hallo. I have EIG cels for sale.


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

Here are videos, how I initiate charging on my 6pack fiorino. This is only way to get out from VSLIM mode, you need to start charging. When my 6kW charger burns, I bought 2kW charger on Ebay for 200EUR.
Charging initiation
https://photos.app.goo.gl/g5Dcg9X6jGzRChvD6


Here is my 2kW charger
https://photos.app.goo.gl/wZRV93yjWrQ6xCgP6


Here is my fixed 6kW charger
https://photos.app.goo.gl/WyeJm55WZPc8jrCw9


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

What did you do to get your charger fixed?


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

I used 12v charger logic board, to make working 6kW charger logic board. They are very similar.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

That is very cleaver! never thought of that


----------



## raivwo (Apr 12, 2017)

I put suspicious elements from bad board to 12v charger board and tested charger. I had two weeks for this while ''ZIVAN'' sent me new processor with my firmware. There were stack of burned elements.


----------



## Alfaton (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey. I am new here. I'm searching for help. Can anyone help me where I can find a program for managing BMS and inverter in Fiat Doblo Mictro-vett from 2008.
I have such a Fiat with damaged batteries from Winston 84s 90Ah


----------



## bezzeb (Mar 22, 2020)

Good day.
Tell me what could be the problem?
I check the voltage of the cells (RS-232) and I have all the cells 2,9 volts temp 20c, although in reality about 3.5v
battery voltage -285v, rs-232 -202v
charging starts and immediately turns off with a red light


----------



## Uldis (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello, is there anyone who manages the UM command line to change the number of batteries and the parallel battery circuit to 3 Also need to change the SOC and Taglia batterie and a couple of other settings. I'll be grateful for any information!


----------



## Uldis (Dec 29, 2020)

UM UB seting/ Config/ set -ub 48 /quit , 6x24 batery pack


----------



## Megavolt DIY (Apr 16, 2021)

Techmech said:


> My Doblo is working now. The inverter was broken. The spare part I bought was from different model and the dashboard was not working. The firmware was also different version. I switched the firmware chips from from old inverter to new and dashboard started working too. There is a picture attached showing the chips I changed.
> 
> There is now more power. The old inverter never gave as much power as the new inverter. Switching to thicker 12v cables and adjusting the 12v charging voltage was also good thing to do since I am seeing decent voltages with normal 12v system load with the same NG1 charger
> 
> ...


*Hello* my invertor is broken corrosion formed on the transistor contacts and it passed through the sealant antifreeze spilled and burned out I ask for help please take a photo o




























f the microcircuit in your block I want to find it and replace it for a new one asking thousands of euros







*Invertor IGBT Ansaldo*


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

What boards and parts are affected?
What are you looking for?
What type of inverter do you have?


----------



## Donald Andrew 77 (Jun 20, 2021)

netnanocom said:


> Hello everyone.
> Mi name is Fernando. Im from Spain, but im living in Norway.
> Im trying to help a friend, that have a little cargo Fiat Fiorinno converted from Micro Vett.
> The car is from 2012, with a 94V Engine and a Lithium battery pack. Im not sure about the capacity but i can try to find it on the documentation of the car. The owner says that he can make around 80 km in winter time here in Norway ( West side, so from 5 to -5ºc not less ).
> ...


Hello there wondering if you still have the ansaldo motor and inverter etc.
Please can you let us know??
Many thanks


----------



## PierreFoe (Aug 4, 2021)

Anybody here?
CanPonix software link by Paramatoras at googledrive is absent.
Anybody have it?
Ansaldo is old piece of junk, but it is good gear as well.
30(60kw)kw inverter.


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

PierreFoe said:


> Anybody here?
> CanPonix software link by Paramatoras at googledrive is absent.
> Anybody have it?
> Ansaldo is old piece of junk, but it is good gear as well.
> 30(60kw)kw inverter.








Caneponix.zip







drive.google.com


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi All, 

Where I can find the wiring diagram for Micro-vett system in Fiat Fiorino? 
Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello, is somebody still in conversation here? Could you please provide me the wiring diagram?


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

Georg38 said:


> Hello, is somebody still in conversation here? Could you please provide me the wiring diagram?


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks a lot!

My problem seems to be typical for Micro-vett system:
both batteries full charged(measured inside of batteries on relays) , but the system shows low v-s 18,8, fuel blocked error, bms is not available via rs232 port.
I've seen many members posted similar problem, but never the reason and solution of that failure. 
Could you please help me to identify the issue?


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks a lot, unfortunately not all lines and colors are readable, do you have the same in pdf?


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

PierreFoe said:


> Anybody here?
> CanPonix software link by Paramatoras at googledrive is absent.
> Anybody have it?
> Ansaldo is old piece of junk, but it is good gear as well.
> 30(60kw)kw inverter.


Did you got Caneponix running and the parameters setted?


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

Georg38 said:


> Thanks a lot, unfortunately not all lines and colors are readable, do you have the same in pdf?


This is for micro-vett Fiorino, might help...


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

JeroenK said:


> That is very cleaver! never thought of that


I saw that you managed to connect to the ansaldo inverter. I already organized some different software version of caneponix and the parameter file. I always got the failure "buffer overflow". At the moment I do not now if it is a problem of the inverter or of my PC. I use an old Win XP laptop with inbuild serial adapter, in addtion I tried different external once. I disconneted every voltage to avoid any noise from other devices. 
The Fiorino is still driving but on a decline you cannot start smoothly or even start at all.


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

After the measurement some signals and cables I realized the system was hold on in the charging mode. Starting every time and resetting it using of the reset button in the unit didn't make any change. 
It seems to be necessary to proceed with the hard reset of the system or cleaning of the internal data memory of it. 
Does somebody have such experience or description how to do it? 
Thanks a lot in advance for any feedback!


----------



## pralki.zabki (Nov 15, 2021)

Hello I am able to fix your micro veto please contact me on WhatsApp +48504954025


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi, can you fix the Ansaldo inverter as well?


----------



## pralki.zabki (Nov 15, 2021)

witam w czym problem z falownikiem ??


----------



## pralki.zabki (Nov 15, 2021)

hello, what is the problem with the inverter ??


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

I guess only the parameters have to be setted. I have the program and the parameter but I get the failure "buffer overflow" everytime.


----------



## pralki.zabki (Nov 15, 2021)

can you give me the screenshots ??? and describe what happened with the car ???


----------



## pralki.zabki (Nov 15, 2021)

also provide the inverter model


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

pralki.zabki said:


> also provide the inverter model


The car is still driveable but on a hill it is almost impossible o start.


----------



## pralki.zabki (Nov 15, 2021)

I understand that you are going and turn off the main contactor ??? Please check which contactor switches off first or second first - this is the one in a small aluminum box next to the lamp and the second - this is the one in the inverter


----------



## pralki.zabki (Nov 15, 2021)

are you 1000 percent sure that the battery cells are working ???


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

pralki.zabki said:


> I understand that you are going and turn off the main contactor ??? Please check which contactor switches off first or second first - this is the one in a small aluminum box next to the lamp and the second - this is the one in the inverter


The battery is fine and nothing is turned off. The only problem there is not enoughe torque. Once the motor is turning everything is fine. Just from zero to the first turn there is a problem. Once I need more torque from the motor/inverter is interrupting the power.


----------



## pralki.zabki (Nov 15, 2021)

if there is a problem with the inverter, unfortunately it cannot be programmed on line ....; (((


----------



## pralki.zabki (Nov 15, 2021)

I understand that nothing turns off, only the engine has no power ???


----------



## pralki.zabki (Nov 15, 2021)

shows a message on the display?


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

pralki.zabki said:


> I understand that nothing turns off, only the engine has no power ???


Yes thats right


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

pralki.zabki said:


> shows a message on the display?


No message shown because its just a limit and no failure


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

pralki.zabki said:


> shows a message on the display?


I know because it is dos based. I need some tips which win xp version works and which serial interface...


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

pralki.zabki said:


> shows a message on the display?


No message is shown.


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Ellectric said:


> The car is still driveable but on a hill it is almost impossible o start.
> View attachment 125303


Sounds like a defect battery cell,Or bms fault. But you have already tested them-

I have some parts from a salvaged microvett, the ansaldo 30/60kw engine, and the same IGBT inverter you have ( and also a complete 31.5 KW EIG battery pack)


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Ellectric said:


> Hi, can you fix the Ansaldo inverter as well?


----------



## Bálint (Apr 28, 2021)

raivwo said:


> I put suspicious elements from bad board to 12v charger board and tested charger. I had two weeks for this while ''ZIVAN'' sent me new processor with my firmware. There were stack of burned elements.


Hi! Congrat, great job! Do you have pictures about the burned elements, for comparison?
I have also charging problems HV and LV as well...


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

technologymind said:


> View attachment 125419
> View attachment 125420
> View attachment 125421
> View attachment 125422
> ...


Is the batterypack still available?


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

I have all parts(complet car) from a 2011 Fiorino Micro-Vett except the batterycells. Everything is funtktional. I am living near cologne, shipping would be possible as well.


----------



## Bálint (Apr 28, 2021)

Ellectric said:


> I have all parts(complet car) from a 2011 Fiorino Micro-Vett except the batterycells. Everything is funtktional. I am living near cologne, shipping would be possible as well.


Hi!
What's your Variant exactly? (Ansaldo vs. Curtis inverter, EIG vs. ...battery cell?


----------



## Ellectric (Nov 3, 2021)

Bálint said:


> Hi!
> What's your Variant exactly? (Ansaldo vs. Curtis inverter, EIG vs. ...battery cell?


It is an Ansaldo Inverter and Eig cells. But as I said the cells are not available. The BMS is functional and available.


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

pleas help me! 

How can I charge my Fiorino ?

thank you!


*

My BMS of Fiorino wrote :

FW Version EXT_I.4.5.1.FR.MUX--Protocollo Esteso


Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....

Veicolo in Blocco:
Ricaricare!*


In earlier, I started a balancing with procedure of BMS :

NOW the SOC% is 0.0!!! how can I start the charging procderure.
The chargin procedure stoped in 5 second.

it maked a last balance time:

Valore delle tensioni del pacco batterie

00-00-b4-e0 002 3.972 3.984 3.961 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-80 003 3.959 3.957 3.957 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-88 004 3.984 3.966 3.986 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-98 005 3.955 3.984 3.980 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-a0 006 3.956 3.940 3.970 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-a8 007 3.989 3.974 3.983 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-81 008 3.972 3.995 3.966 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-89 009 3.988 3.978 3.985 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-99 010 3.966 3.991 3.969 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-a1 011 3.967 3.953 3.939 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-a9 012 3.985 3.974 3.953 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-82 013 3.963 3.973 3.833 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-8a 014 3.997 3.953 3.853 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-9a 015 3.968 3.952 3.834 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-a2 016 3.940 3.975 3.887 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-aa 017 3.972 3.940 3.967 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-83 018 3.884 3.859 3.836 16.4 14.2
00-00-b4-8b 019 3.865 3.843 3.828 15.9 13.8
00-00-b4-9b 020 3.850 3.823 3.808 15.5 13.8
00-00-b4-a3 021 3.887 3.864 3.846 15.1 13.6
00-00-b4-ab 022 3.850 3.823 3.951 15.7 14.2
00-00-b4-84 023 3.826 3.841 3.891 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-8c 024 3.800 3.834 3.865 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-9c 025 3.798 3.812 3.843 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-a4 026 3.842 3.847 3.886 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-ac 027 3.950 3.815 3.955 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-85 028 3.934 3.972 3.986 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-8d 029 3.905 3.953 3.999 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-9d 030 3.896 3.950 3.953 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-a5 031 3.942 3.970 3.939 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-ad 032 3.908 3.958 3.968 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-86 033 3.984 3.989 3.963 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-8e 034 3.966 3.981 3.981 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-9e 035 3.972 3.991 3.983 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-a6 036 3.944 3.942 3.983 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-ae 037 3.956 3.964 3.978 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-87 038 3.986 3.981 3.958 13.9 15.2
00-00-b4-8f 039 3.951 3.973 3.948 13.9 15.1
00-00-b4-9f 040 3.997 3.994 3.978 13.7 14.9
00-00-b4-a7 041 3.942 3.967 3.967 13.5 14.8
00-00-b4-af 042 3.989 3.959 3.966 13.8 14.8
00-00-b4-e1 043 3.996 3.994 3.995 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-e2 044 3.988 3.978 3.922 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-e3 045 3.956 3.847 3.830 15.9 14.5
00-00-b4-e4 046 3.886 3.835 3.869 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-e5 047 3.907 3.972 3.955 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-e6 048 3.986 3.962 3.984 N.C. N.C.
00-00-b4-e7 049 3.979 3.955 3.963 14.2 15.2
******
SOC: .000A/h LEM: + 1.173A PWM: 0% Vtot: 283.430V
Tl: 2.928V Til: 3.407V Tih: 3.503V Fine Carica OK
Vmed: 3.937V Shunt: 3.995V 00-00-b4-8a n 1
Equilibratura di fine carica attiva. Ciclo n. 8 S: 12


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

Do you used these commands anyone yet?!





> set_safe -h



Comando di Configurazione per i parametri critici

Sintassi: set_safe -par [val]

-ub: Limite massimo di UB danneggiate (Min=1, Max=Nub).
*-s0: Blocco per Soc 0%. (0=Disabilitato, 1= Attivo).*
-sa: Preindicazione allarme [%] (0=Disabilitata, Max=49).
-slp: Preindicazione isteresi [%] (0=Dis PreIsteresi e PreAllarme, Max=49).
-slps: Step Preindicazione isteresi [%] (Min01, Max=49).
-sl: Valore minimo del SOC [%] (Min=1, Max=49).
-sh: Valore medio del SOC [%] (Min=50, Max=89).
-tw: Timer per il Watchdog delle UB [sec] (Min=1, Max=600).
-tl: Timer per tensione minima [sec] (Min=1, Max=600).
-nt: Numero totale blocchi per minima (Min=0, Max=100).
-nl: Numero limite blocchi per minima (Min=1, Max=100).
-vl: Tensione minima di Ricarica [V] (Min=0, Max=5.0).
-vh: Tensione massima di Ricarica [V] (Min=0, Max=5.0).
-lo: Tensione minima di Marcia [V] (Min=0, Max=5.0).



UPDATE : *set_safe 0 this is the solution!! *

Comando di Interrogazione e di Reset per i dati
dell'unita' MASTER.

Sintassi: quit/ver/p/d/D/R/r/h

quit: l'unita' MASTER esce dal configuration Mode, il sistema
ripristina la funzione di controllo
ver: Versione del Firmware installata sull'unita' MATER
p: Mostra la tabella con tutti i settaggi attualmente
impostati sull'unita' MASTER
d: Mostra lo stato delle tensioni e delle temperature del
pacco in occasione del Freeze
D: Mostra lo Storico dei dati
R: Reset dello Storico dei dati: tutti i dati vengono
Cancellati in modo definitivo
r: Reset della EEPROM: DISABILITATO
*O: Calibrazione Offset Lem (turn on : light, ventillator and than reset)*
h: Visualizza questa schermata.


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi All! 
The charger zivan NG9 is outbof function. Can someone support me with the charger repairing or the used one? Thanks for support in advance


----------



## ungemach (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi all,

have had issue with cooling.
Coolant problem, overheating directly after start, only at idle without havy load.




There are two coolant tanks in the engine compartment. 
Both are full. 
Are both tanks for one cooling system or are there two (motor, inverter)?
Where is the pump? 
Is there a fuse?
Any idear?

Thanks

Christian


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You should see flow into the reservoirs from the pumps with the car on. Two tanks usually means two cooling loops.


----------



## ungemach (Apr 21, 2017)

I will check this in the evening, do I have to unscrew the cover?


----------



## ungemach (Apr 21, 2017)

That are the two reservoirs I have.


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Isn't one for the windsheild washer fluid trace the black hose hanging from the hood to the reservoir it enters (rear reservoir pump motor in reservoir fuse would b e in fuse box) the other reservoir looks to be a burp tank for the radiator . (front reservoir inline pump from radiator, inline fuse most likely)
later floyd


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

WW looks like the navy blue cap going to a reservoir you can't easily see in the pic.


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

ungemach said:


> That are the two reservoirs I have.
> 
> View attachment 129845


Hi, one reservoir is for electric system cooling - right one, left side reservoir is fron the ethanol heating system.


----------



## donaldas68 (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello,

have fiat 500 micro vett showing over heating on instrument panel , disconnected motor temp sensor still showing over any thoughts please


----------



## pethaj (7 mo ago)

Hello, I am from Czech Republic, I have also problem with my *Fiat 500* from Micro Vett. Can somebody provide me with the setting of the car and of the batteries through TeraTerm?
I mean these four tables with parameters and the bms report with the cells status (voltages, temp. etc) 

_Tabella Parametri 1-4
Valore delle tensioni del pacco batterie_

I would appreciate your help. Thank you in advance, best regards Petr.


----------



## karia (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi, I have a question regarding charging using type 2 connector. I use a converter from type 2 to schuko, and it has worked on the 3-4 chargers I uesed it with 2 years ago. But now it will not work on some type 2 chargers. I tried connecting a low power device and it worked but when connecting the car it does not work. Did they update the way type 2 reads signal from the car? Anyone had the same problem?

Car: Fiat Fiorino (Zivan 3 kW charger, Eig cells ca 20 kWh)


----------



## Seba (6 mo ago)

pralki.zabki said:


> if there is a problem with the inverter, unfortunately it cannot be programmed on line ....; (((


We are going to change in our Fiorino EIC cells to KOKAM and will implement an TC-Charger. 
Do someone knows if we could use the CAN interface to the TC Charger. If that doesn't work we have to develop a solution with PWM-CAN adapter...

By the way i got the Caneponix software for the Ansaldo inverter, but without documentation. Does someone have some docu? All languages exept chinese and japanese would be great!


----------



## Seba (6 mo ago)

Would someone like to exchange measurement boards "MicroVett MUX24 ver 2.0" for EIG cells? 
I need 4 Boards for KOKAM cells (Micro-Vett for Fiat 500)


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi, after the start with the pressed break pedal the system shown RESET 0.0. Does somebody have any information what are readon and how to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

Georg38 said:


> Hi, after the start with the pressed break pedal the system shown RESET 0.0. Does somebody have any information what are readon and how to fix it? Thanks!


I suggest , read data from BMS . install : teraterm-5.0-alpha1.exe connect with serial port and usb cabel. 

setup menu-> 
Serialport speed set 115200



command 
d
t


Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
OK!
Trasmettere t per ottenere lo stato delle tensioni.
Trasmettere config per entrare in Configuration Mode.


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi, thanks for the hint - everything is done, bms and the battery are ok. 
Anybody in the forum who has gotten the similar problem?


----------



## Gattermeier (2 mo ago)

Good afternoon. I have a micro-vett fiorino 6/2010 and i have the problem v-s lim 0.0
is there anybody knowing what would be the problem


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

Gattermeier said:


> Good afternoon. I have a micro-vett fiorino 6/2010 and i have the problem v-s lim 0.0
> is there anybody knowing what would be the problem


Hi, 


when you charged the car last time?

I think the SOC% of battery is 0.0% what the BMS know.

You need to charging, but it may be the charger wrong.

Can you read teh BMS via serial port? You know micro-vett system?

(photos can help the issue to solution)


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

*UPDATE! attached file*

Has anyone encountered this condition?

FW Version EXT_I.4.5.1.FR.MUX--Protocollo Esteso


Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
OK!
Trasmettere t per ottenere lo stato delle tensioni.
Trasmettere config per entrare in Configuration Mode.

*Sleep Mode*


----------



## Gattermeier (2 mo ago)

Yesterday I could find this teraterm informations (teraterm.txt). But today I tried it again and there is nothing on this Rs232. The cursor flashes only sometimes at the beginning but no informations. The UM told and tells me that the car is blocked. The lines are running permanetly.
I had checked the plug with 3 pins and the plug with 5 pins on the backside batterie. They were very well.
I hope that i did not delete any informations the car needs. Does anyone have some more informations for me. Thanks


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Gattermeier said:


> Yesterday I could find this teraterm informations (teraterm.txt). But today I tried it again and there is nothing on this Rs232. The cursor flashes only sometimes at the beginning but no informations. The UM told and tells me that the car is blocked. The lines are running permanetly.
> I had checked the plug with 3 pins and the plug with 5 pins on the backside batterie. They were very well.
> I hope that i did not delete any informations the car needs. Does anyone have some more informations for me. Thanks


Seems the transfer rate for COM interface set to the wrong parameters, try 115000, 8/1.
Regards


----------



## Gattermeier (2 mo ago)

Good day and thank you for the answer. We bought the car directly from Microvett about 10 years ago. At that time I wanted to start a distribution for these cars in Austria with a friend, but Fiat Austria did not want to cooperate with us. Then Microvett suddenly and unexpectedly went (into) bankruptcy. At that time, apart from Tesla and Microvett, there wasn't really anything useful on the market.
The car has run reasonably smoothly up to now. This spring we were no longer able to charge the car. We discovered that the power supply plug to the Zivan charger was very badly oxidised, so that no more current went through. We also re-soldered the contacts on the red =power connector, because they were already badly worn. After that it ran well again. But a few weeks ago, symptoms like a crazy amperage display, a crazy tank display and now the display shows approx. 260V, but the tank is empty.
Do you have some experience with Microvett? where should I look further? Thanks for your answer

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

Gattermeier said:


> Good day and thank you for the answer. We bought the car directly from Microvett about 10 years ago. At that time I wanted to start a distribution for these cars in Austria with a friend, but Fiat Austria did not want to cooperate with us. Then Microvett suddenly and unexpectedly went (into) bankruptcy. At that time, apart from Tesla and Microvett, there wasn't really anything useful on the market.
> The car has run reasonably smoothly up to now. This spring we were no longer able to charge the car. We discovered that the power supply plug to the Zivan charger was very badly oxidised, so that no more current went through. We also re-soldered the contacts on the red =power connector, because they were already badly worn. After that it ran well again. But a few weeks ago, symptoms like a crazy amperage display, a crazy tank display and now the display shows approx. 260V, but the tank is empty.
> Do you have some experience with Microvett? where should I look further? Thanks for your answer
> 
> Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


 "display shows approx. 260V " too LOW voltage . I think the ZIVAN charger bad. You need the Thera term and you see the voltage of cells!


----------

